#ubuntu-discuss 2014-09-30
<quantumpants> Hi all.
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-09-28
<TJ-> Mycroft appears in several of the stories
<lotuspsychje> first i hear of :p
<philipballew> lotuspsychje, hey there
<lotuspsychje> 38 users, we have a new record
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Yeah. with snappy - my bell is rung on respect to mycroft . Some move'n anda shake'n comin up .
<lotuspsychje> imagine android would run it, bad nightmare
<lotuspsychje> hackers taking over your home
<TJ-> Ironic how they write "Mycroft is always listening" in the same sentence as saying it needs to be constantly connected to 'the cloud' ... so any slight outage, its dumb
<Bashing-om> I am going to keep and use my desk top !
<lotuspsychje> i really dont like clouds and internet of things
<lotuspsychje> same here Bashing-om
<TJ-> I don't mind IoT in the sense of having devices able to pass data and perform tasks under my control; I don't agree with the expectation of them being able to connect outside the local network
<lotuspsychje> yeah thats always a security flaw
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: and lets say the kid branches infected usb to the 'internet of things'-device, local net also infected
<TJ-> I don't understand the mind-set of the majority that don't realise 'cloud' is such a threat to their personal information - until after they've been compromised
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: did you hear about the siri ios9 flaw
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: I don't may much attention to Apple specifics, but I vaguely recall a few mentions over the years
<lotuspsychje> its recent security flaw for ios9
<lotuspsychje> to be able to browse all content on the users phone
<TJ-> Doesn't surprise me. Any remote link is a threat and and attach vector
<lotuspsychje> <°)))))-< n chips mmmmm
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: so true
<lotuspsychje> HackerII: good evening mate
<TJ-> I've spent the last 6 months focusing on security from boot-time onwards, trying to develop an installation process that is user-friendly but extremely secure. It really brings the attack vectors into focus
<lotuspsychje> lil less crowdy here HackerII
<HackerII> evnin
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: extreme security intersts me :p
<lotuspsychje> few nice distro focus on security aswell these days
<TJ-> I'm currently adding detached LUKS header and other crypt-disk support in GRUB
<lotuspsychje> HackerII: the idea behind it is, we always doing support but never have real chance to talk 2 each other, so here wer are mate
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: lordievader also playing with that
<HackerII> excellent
<lotuspsychje> HackerII: add to your favs or idle as you wish :p
<HackerII> sure
<lotuspsychje> HackerII: wich distro you running?
<HackerII> 12 + 14  04
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> trusty 64bit here
<HackerII> havent gotten around  to loading 64 bit yet, any tips ?
<TJ-> Dog-fooding 15.10 on my primary and secondary PCs here
<lotuspsychje> HackerII: download the 64bit iso and install
<HackerII> i might in a couple days
<HackerII> i am a electronics tech and am swamped , need to find time
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | HackerII and install this aswell for a boost
<ubot5> HackerII and install this aswell for a boost: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (vivid), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<HackerII> does that use alot of ram ?
<lotuspsychje> HackerII: it helps pre-load things
<HackerII> ic  sure will
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: I *think* systemd includes a readahead function itself
<HackerII> by default ?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: would it conflict with preload you think?
<lotuspsychje> HackerII: preload is optional, so needs install
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: I'm not sure what preload does.
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: try it out :p
<HackerII> i clock the hell out of  my systems, maybe preload will let them breath lol
<HackerII> Kernel: Linux 3.2.0-90-generic-pae CPU[1]: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 270 Processor@4164.869 MHz CPU[2]: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 270 Processor@4164.869 MHz Mem/Use:   3865064 kB/  1047028 kB XInfo:  Screen #0: @ 1600x900 pixels (423x238 millimeters) /24 bit Uptime: 14:27
<lotuspsychje> DESCRIPTION
<lotuspsychje>        preload is an adaptive readahead daemon that prefetches files mapped by
<lotuspsychje>        applications from the disk to reduce application startup time.
<lotuspsychje> HackerII: ssd install, 64bit, and preload make a nicely match :p
<lotuspsychje> HackerII: whats your current hd?
<HackerII> ya, thats another thing i need to get, 250g ssd
<daftykins> no point overclocking a museum piece :)
<HackerII> ill bet thatl screem
<lotuspsychje> HackerII: try the samsung 850 pro
<HackerII> haha, museum piece
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: i still have an amd 3200+ with ssd ubuntu 64bit
<lotuspsychje> rocketfast!!!
<HackerII> ya, ill get the pro model
<daftykins> what a waste of time :P
<lotuspsychje> looool
<HackerII> already have it b-markt
<HackerII> amazon
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: ok give us your eyecandy atari specs :p
<HackerII> i have tons of old amd chips
<lotuspsychje> mmm chips
<HackerII> D`oh!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<HackerII> i like your demeanor
<lotuspsychje> de what
<TJ-> My Huskies burned their mouths on my supper chips earlier :) Silver ended up burying 1 chip under the door mat :)
<HackerII> attitude
<lotuspsychje> lol TJ-
<lotuspsychje> ahhh
<lotuspsychje> HackerII: you've joined the right channel for great attitudes
<daftykins> ;]
<lotuspsychje> just be carefull with daftykins he's nasty
<HackerII> ive been here before under another nic, ill let you figure that 1 out
<lotuspsychje> loool
 * daftykins sharpens his cat's claws
<lotuspsychje> HackerII: incognito volunteer are you!
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/t6ayu4ssdjnum9z/IMG_20150926_035008.jpg?dl=0
<HackerII> na, observer, undercover
<lotuspsychje> fooling around users :p
<daftykins> vee have vays of making you talk
<HackerII> lol
<HackerII> yup
<lotuspsychje> nice1 daftykins
<HackerII> poor germany
<HackerII> all those immagrnts
<lotuspsychje> 800.000 of them
<HackerII> doing damage
<lotuspsychje> the world is chancing like nostradamus predicted
<HackerII> pretty much
<HackerII> and the pope is running it all through proxy
<HackerII> hes here right now
<lotuspsychje> here where
<HackerII> telling us we need to take syrian refugees
<HackerII> usa
<lotuspsychje> yeah that poe mobile is real evil
<lotuspsychje> pope
<HackerII> the whole organization is
<wileee> get the bobble head
<HackerII> doe it come with battrries ?
<lotuspsychje> but, there is hope, with ubuntu will take over the world underground!
<HackerII> haha
<lotuspsychje> we will grow our community
<wileee> nah, just need a moving stand
<lotuspsychje> and fight against big, evil corp
<HackerII> microshaft is worse than cia
<lotuspsychje> opensource is a style of living, we are all ment to be
<HackerII> u got it
<HackerII> 10 yrs for me
<lotuspsychje> we all here with a reason
<HackerII> ubuntu 6.06
<lotuspsychje> same digital generation flows in our blood
<TJ-> I'm not sure about MS being worse; at least they respect the F/OSS licenses, unlike say VMWare
<HackerII> went from win2k pro to ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> lol i had xp for dinner few years :p
<HackerII> TJ-, , have you seen what you have to sign and allow them to do for usimg it ?
<HackerII> you sign over your cam and mic
<TJ-> HackerII: but you have a choice. VMware is actively stealing code from Linux kernel and refusing to abide by the GPL
<HackerII> agreed
<TJ-> I hope they lose in the court case; that'd really shake things up since with the GPL v2 any breach cancels the licence totally
<HackerII> if the judge isnt bought off, they will
<TJ-> Unlikely in Germany
<lotuspsychje> im also member of a LETS group (local exchange trading system) in my region, bit like opensource trading for virtual coins
<HackerII> huh
<HackerII> interesting
<lotuspsychje> saves a lot of money, and keeps the evil money system away
<HackerII> what determines its value
<HackerII> whats backing it
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: do you have much in the way of FreeCyle/RealCycle groups ?
<lotuspsychje> HackerII: 60 LETS coins for an hour
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: what you mean in the way
<HackerII> so, its basically  barter ?
<lotuspsychje> HackerII: whats barter mean sorry, im not english native
<HackerII> trade
<lotuspsychje> HackerII: yes its trading, bt not one2one
<HackerII> i c
<lotuspsychje> HackerII: i bake bread for you: 60 coins, you use the 60 coins to buy apples from someone else
<lotuspsychje> etc
<HackerII> nice, the way the paper currency is going, barter will be the next currency
<lotuspsychje> you can also go under the limit -2500 +2500
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: In the UK we have vey active local groups that offer their unwanted property free of charge rather than dumping it.
<HackerII> same here
<TJ-> s/vey/very/
<HackerII> from cars to computers
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: ah nice! its like transition
<TJ-> I've cleared out lots of unwanted 'stuff' that way
<lotuspsychje> HackerII: i saved alot of $$$ already with this system
<HackerII> who pays shipping
<lotuspsychje> HackerII: its local system
<HackerII> ahhh
<HackerII> ok
<lotuspsychje> HackerII: the one that grabs, comes get it
<HackerII> does it come with a life time warranty ?
<HackerII> j/k
<HackerII> lol
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> its also using elas opensource system
<lotuspsychje> to keep your coins/transactions online in a list
<lotuspsychje> so you can give/accept virtual coins
<HackerII> basically, thats like the stock market, if you have 2 cats @ 50k a piece, and i have 1 dog @ 100k, we trade, and no one makes anything
<lotuspsychje> yeah the business coprs do this system long time already
<HackerII> im making fun of the stock market here
<lotuspsychje> container potatoes trade container bikes
<lotuspsychje> no $$$ for each
<HackerII> unless your a congress member, then you get to rip off the general public with insider trading
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> politics..those guys need to be thought a hard life lesson
<HackerII> its coming
<lotuspsychje> we need to go all to basics again
<HackerII> yep
<lotuspsychje> did you know freenode has a basicincome channel
<HackerII> no, b ut i know they have every channel imaginable
<lotuspsychje> another great idea
<HackerII> seems that would bring folks who like to argue economics
<lotuspsychje> the thought everyone needs to work till 60 for small pension $$ is dead
<lotuspsychje> everyone wants to combine quality life time now
<HackerII> well,with paper with nothing backing it, it cant win anyway
<HackerII> debt is the new currency
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> they invented debt to keep us low
<HackerII> they socially re-engineered folks to accept that, if you dont have credit (debt) you are a no body
<lotuspsychje> but they didnt think we have the powers to turn the system
<HackerII> thats what created the housing bubble
<HackerII> all bubbles to be truthful
<lotuspsychje> in few years the old thinking generation will die
<lotuspsychje> and we will stand up
<HackerII> almost gone now
<lotuspsychje> thats the biggest illusion for politics power
<HackerII> im 55, and i have studied economics for a long time, most of this generation have no idea
<lotuspsychje> they just live 80 years on this earth, and die after
<HackerII> its conditioning through public schooling and tv
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> alot of nice docu's waking us all up now
<HackerII> the people who own the printing press, own those institutions that engineer society
<lotuspsychje> cant hide the truth anymore in the aquarius age
<HackerII> rothchilds said, " give me control of a nations money, and i care not who writes their laws"
<TJ-> I find the youngsters in university right now are actually pretty clued up about the problems; the folks wilfully ignoring them seem to be 40+ and happy with their personal status-quo
<HackerII> well, the 401k and retirin g pention funds are next to go
<HackerII> most deprtments have gotton rid of them already
<lotuspsychje> we are really living a big lie
<HackerII> u got it
<lotuspsychje> no wonder the matrix was so popular
<HackerII> paper only has the value it is given
<TJ-> Living on an overdraft the youngsters have to clear
<wileee> myth underlies many areas old and new
<TJ-> Both monetarily, and environmentally
<HackerII> loaning paper with interest which is printed out of nothing, creates debt that can not go away, its  by design, the imf is the long arm of the federal reserve which is foreign banks, private companies
<lotuspsychje> zeitgeist
<lotuspsychje> http://www.eburon.nl/ending_the_global_casino_ebook?language_code=en
<lotuspsychje> this guy from holland describes it very nicely
<lotuspsychje> ex-banker reveals how it all works
<HackerII> the goal is a world currency
<lotuspsychje> yeah and its comming soon
<HackerII> yep
<lotuspsychje> maybe the pope will lead
<HackerII> thats why they are dropping the dollar incrmemently
<HackerII> exactly
<lotuspsychje> and bill orchester the smartphone addicted herd
<HackerII> yep
<lotuspsychje> all slaves of technology will follow
<HackerII> your on the ball
<lotuspsychje> same 2 u :p
<TJ-> As long as enough people believe... it works :)
<lotuspsychje> true
<HackerII> typically, 54% of high school grads here, cant read
<lotuspsychje> school, another evil corp
<HackerII> owned by the same people who own the printing press
<lotuspsychje> bringin big ego's to simple human
<HackerII> nailed
<lotuspsychje> once you live 'your title' your nailed for life indeed
<HackerII> must be linux
<lotuspsychje> it is us, the underground opensourcers that make the difference thinking
<HackerII> ive never met a more smart people who use it
<lotuspsychje> like i said, we are born to do this
<lotuspsychje> this is real out of the box thinking
<HackerII> i remember my windoze days, everything in life became a mouse click
<lotuspsychje> lol
<HackerII> its the hegalien dialect
<HackerII> wow, its 9pm here already
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> time flys in the world of the mind
<HackerII> sure does
<lotuspsychje> lucky us we have a soul too
<HackerII> exactly
<lotuspsychje> timeless and immortal
<HackerII> most tho, only have to pennies for an intellect, one cant find the other
<lotuspsychje> we will use whats beyond the intellect aswell
<lotuspsychje> both become 1
<lotuspsychje> !life
<ubot5> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<lotuspsychje> :p
<HackerII> D`oh!
<lotuspsychje> this was an interesting quality ubuntu discussion for sure :p
<HackerII> its hard to have like minded folks, agreed, not on every level, as we are individuls, on purpose.
<HackerII> einstein was right tho
<HackerII> he said
<HackerII> when technology overlaps with humanity, we will only have a generation of idiots
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> and its so true
<lotuspsychje> did you hear about transhumanism HackerII
<HackerII> i study that too
<lotuspsychje> this is the digital cage their preparing for us
<HackerII> geo engineering thumanity
<lotuspsychje> yep
<HackerII> they have been doing that since the 40's
<HackerII> i can only imagine whats laying for us behind closed doors
<HackerII> including chimera
<lotuspsychje> slowly this snake flowing inside the lifes of human
<lotuspsychje> bit by bit, its taking over
<HackerII> yep
<lotuspsychje> smartphone zombies cant wake up anymore
<HackerII> right now, the pentagon is trnshumaning soldiers
<lotuspsychje> its everywhere
<HackerII> yeah
<lotuspsychje> robots taking over work
<lotuspsychje> taking over your fantasy with virtual reality
<HackerII> merging the mind with computers, gates is heading it
<lotuspsychje> yepp
<HackerII> ever hear tom horn ?
<lotuspsychje> no?
<HackerII> google, tom horn transhumanism. he is right on it
<lotuspsychje> ill do
<HackerII> many vids on it
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<HackerII> yaman
<HackerII> kavilar
<HackerII> mixed dna from goats and spiders
<lotuspsychje> yeah ive went to a reading with marcel messing explaining about his books
<HackerII> googles marcel
<lotuspsychje> HackerII: http://www.projectavalon.net/lang/en/marcel_messing_en.html
<lotuspsychje> HackerII: deep guy, knows alot and helped alot of ppl wake
<HackerII> nice
<HackerII> looks
<HackerII> i have to use another browser, i have ff pretty locked up with security
<HackerII> ah
<lotuspsychje> :p
<HackerII> so you are aware fo vaccines
<lotuspsychje> yep
<HackerII> good job
<HackerII> thimerisol
<HackerII> aluminum
<lotuspsychje> im not sick, why would i need
<lotuspsychje> alot of ppl die with this coktails
<HackerII> its a live virus
<lotuspsychje> baby's in my country get like 6 shots of those
<HackerII> 50 yrs ago, autism was unherd of, now its 1 in 50
<lotuspsychje> before their 6months old
<HackerII> here, they drop like flies at 18 months, they get up to 60
<daftykins> i looked away for a few minutes after the antique hardware and now you guys have turned it into #ubuntu-conspiracy-theories
<lotuspsychje> soon the world will see that 'conspiracy thinkers' all were right about it
<daftykins> D:
<HackerII> yeah lotuspsychje , were kooks for now, but, many are waking up
<lotuspsychje> ^
<lotuspsychje> daftykins still sleepin :p
<HackerII> they ignore it, till it comes to their front poarch
<lotuspsychje> yeppers
<daftykins> well i didn't really read anything of what you said :D
<daftykins> but it's all pretty pointless at the end of the day :)
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: better scroll up for quality hahaha
<HackerII> public schooler you
<HackerII> lol
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: and your just jaleous of our hardware
<HackerII> i am a asus man here
<lotuspsychje> bling blind -=AMD=-
<HackerII> who knows what they are putting in intel chips any more
<daftykins> i'm typing from an asus laptop :)
<HackerII> nice
<daftykins> better stuff than AMD sadly :(
<HackerII> noway
<daftykins> explain why AMD are so far behind then
<HackerII> i7 ?
<lotuspsychje> oh-oh the amd vs intel war
<daftykins> nah that line was at your comment regarding what's in intels
<HackerII> ooo,  your on an atom 1.6 gig, i c
<daftykins> i think you're more confused than i am about what your point is XD
<lotuspsychje> lol
<HackerII> na
<daftykins> i'd love for AMD to come back and be competitive, but it's a bit of a dream
<HackerII> intel = hot dogs... amd = real hamburger
<lotuspsychje> they way i see it, running ubuntu every machine is value
<HackerII> agreed
<lotuspsychje> even if its a tandy
<daftykins> HackerII: how can you have such a flawed opinion when the benchmarks speak for themselves 0o
<lotuspsychje> or c64
<TJ-> The new micro-x86 architecture might help them, but once they sold off the fabs they lost control of their own destiny
<daftykins> TJ-: yeah, destined to play catch up now :(
<HackerII> the reason i dont use intel is, what they do and are doing
<TJ-> and reliant on the Fabs giving them capacity and R&D resources, and doing the investment for process shrink
<TJ-> HackerII: what are you referring to?
<HackerII> the evilness of microsoft
<daftykins> we're talking about intel and AMD, you can't swing it around to MS :P
<HackerII> well, it was my initial intent if you were here 10 mins ago
<daftykins> right but the topic changed
<HackerII> ok you win einstein
 * daftykins blinks
<lotuspsychje> lol
 * HackerII coughs
<lotuspsychje> maybe we should keep truth and hardware seperated for now
<daftykins> i rejoined the channel but there are no questions! :O
<daftykins> a quiet Sunday night, well Monday morning
<HackerII> i will credit intel on getting me to work back in 92, i had a ps2 that was so huge , all i did was put a set of tires on it and drove it to work
<lotuspsychje> !find intel
<ubot5> Found: intel-gpu-tools, intel-gpu-tools-dbg, libdrm-intel1, libdrm-intel1-dbg, xserver-xorg-video-intel, xserver-xorg-video-intel-dbg, intel-microcode, i965-va-driver, i965-va-driver-dbg, intel2gas (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=intel&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<daftykins> intel having something to do with the PS2?
 * daftykins blinks again
<HackerII> consult your local doctor
<daftykins> no need.
<daftykins> you seem to be taking offense from what i'm saying
<HackerII> na, just going with the flo
<TJ-> I think his AMD SMM got him :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<TJ-> One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them - in this case, ring -2 :D
 * lotuspsychje draws his blade
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: no more collecting nutjobs ;)
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: he's allright mate
<lotuspsychje> give him some credit for me
<daftykins> lol
<daftykins> saying intel worked on the PS2? nah
<daftykins> this guy can't even retype the website right :(
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Some peoples' children !
<daftykins> :D
<lordievader> Good morning.
<MonkeyDust> hello, what is the best linax distro?
<lordievader> That is very subjective.
<lordievader> Some like Ubuntu, others Debian, still others Arch, etc, etc.
<MonkeyDust> lordievader  what is the best windows distro?
<lordievader> Windows is an OS ;)
<lordievader> What I usualy say: use the right tool for the job.
<MonkeyDust> is linax a windows distro?
<lordievader> Huh?
<EriC^^> lordievader: you have to /join #ubuntu to get the joke
<lordievader> Meh, the joke ain't worth that.
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon
<lordievader> o/
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: evening mate
<lotuspsychje> hi lordievader
<EriC^^> evening lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows chipset of passport readers thats working by default on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> identity card
<lotuspsychje> good evening MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  i looked for it too, there used to be a e-id app in the repos
<lotuspsychje> yeah ive tested this eid for latest linux
<lotuspsychje> but doesnt work with many cards
<MonkeyDust> havent managed to get anything to work
<lotuspsychje> me neither
<lotuspsychje> would be nice to know at least 1 brand/chipset to work
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/more-ubuntu-phones-coming-soon-says-official-site-492973.shtml
<MonkeyDust> fun hack of the day: cronjob... */30 * * * * saytime
<lotuspsychje> hi Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: I am back in .. refreshed and bushy tailed ! I miss anything exciting that warrents reading the log ?
<lotuspsychje> it got bit n00by today with trolls
<lotuspsychje> you can takeover slowly Bashing-om now
<lotuspsychje> this fella will hit the feathers
<MonkeyDust> resistance is futile, you will be assimilated
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: good evening
<TJ-> Hiya :)
<TJ-> Been a good day - away from technology :)
<lotuspsychje> great
<lotuspsychje> same here, was pretty sunny too
<lotuspsychje> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-Ubiquity-New-UI
<TJ-> Style over substance once again! They should devote some resources to fixing the bugs in ubiquity and debian-installer, and adding more functionality
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Back in-channel. lemme look at the ailment :)
<TJ-> My feet are tingling because I've been out with bare feet around the fields and stung by nettles; feels like they're thawing out on a cold day :)
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Looks like it is going to be a Monday !
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Practicing to become a "hill-biily" ?.. keep on bare foot'n, uou will develop immunity . I do speak from experience ( Qualified Arkansas ridge runner - I am expected to be bare footed ) .
<TJ-> Bashing-om: I've been doing since I was a baby ... hot shower tends to make it more noticeable
<TJ-> Most of the time there are too many thorns in the grass to go fully bare-foot, but I was mowing a path through the nettle patches around one of the fields where the dogs run - Pepper has sensitive feet and hates having them stung :)
<Bashing-om> TJ-: I m still stuck at "  hot shower tends to make it more noticeable " it referring to the tingling feet ? Or --- what my mind conceives . We live on a black top road, had to put our dogs behind fences ... dang it !
<TJ-> yeah... hot showers makes the tingling much more noticable :)
<TJ-> Our Huskies aren't allowed out the yard without supervision, but we've got ~1000 acres and there's one 63 acre field they love to explore (rabbits, hares, mice, voles, foxes, badgers, Herons, gulls, etc.). We have a lane between the house and the field so I keep them on-leash to get to it.
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: you live in north pole? :p
<TJ-> Haha fortunately not - they'd never come out the Igloo if we did, they're so comfort-seeking
<lotuspsychje> lolz
<lotuspsychje>  ubottu has quit (Ping timeout: 246 seconds)
<lotuspsychje> you guys going to rough with that poor bot
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys
<Bashing-om> wileee: Good help has also arrived :)
<wileee> hardly, heh
<Bashing-om> Now now, give credit, where the credit is due ! It's a Monday !
<wileee> :)
<TJ-> FYI: Many Acer E15 UEFI systems have a firmware bug. The issue manifests as an installed Linux not being visible in the UEFI boot menu, despite the OS 'efibootmgr -v' showing an entry, and the boot files being in the EFI-SP. The cause is due to Acer introducing a concept of 'trusted' boot exectuables. In Setup, on the Security menu, is the option "Select an UEFI file as trusted for executing:" which
<TJ-> brings up a file-chooser dialog. That needs to be used to select the grubx64.efi and/or shimx64.efi. To use the Chooser requires SecureBoot being enabled, and to have SecureBoot enabled requires a supoervisor password being set for UEFI Setup. Once the executables are set to be trusted SecureBoot can be disabled.
<daftykins> TJ-: ah i spotted that one in that last guys screenshots!
<daftykins> ugh Acer have made life very difficult
<TJ-> Was it barjac? I was helping him last night in #grub and he's just reported back with success
<daftykins> although that was an E11, hmm
<daftykins> nah before the weekend at least
<daftykins> i'm not good at the passage of time :D
<TJ-> Yes, I recall that one too. This is another instance of the same issue.
<TJ-> Nasty firmware bug too - Linux/GRUB gets the blame
<daftykins> btw you guys traceroute'd 'bad.horse' yet? :)
<TJ-> there used to be a 100-hop version for Star Wars
<daftykins> :)
<JanC> TJ-: I've seen a lot of worse firmware weirdness than that  :)
<TJ-> JanC: yeah, me too, but this seems to be a recent phenomenon or else there's a rush of users repurposing them to Linux
<JanC> like the internal NIC not being visible if you enable Secure Boot
<JanC> not sure anyone found a way around that yet
<JanC> it's on Toshiba laptops
<TJ-> That makes sense of course
<JanC> TJ-: I mean the internal NIC not being visible, even after booting :)
<TJ-> JanC: oooo, that's neat!
<TJ-> JanC: I'd have thought there'd be a method in the ACPI DSDT to enable it, but might only be available to Windows
<JanC> and I would understand an external NIC not being visible, but an internal one could have a checksummed firmware or whatever
<JanC> TJ-: possible
<JanC> signed firmware
<JanC> I haven't tested that one with the latest kernel
<TJ-> It does sound like an oversight bug
<TJ-> I usually disassemble the DSDT, look at the OSI strings and what the config flags value associated with each is (Windows 2012 usually has the most functions enabled), and then check the Methods to see whether the power-control methods are active when OSI=Linux
<JanC> the Asus EEE PC 900 netbooks also had a nice "feature" where you had to enable a cryptic feature "First Boot" in the BIOS if you wanted to boot from any external drive
<TJ-> I blame the Chinglese translations :)
<JanC> like, you could put external USB devices before the internal SSD in the boot order, but it would just ignore that without that switch enabled  :)
<JanC> TJ-: would have been nice if it came with Chinglese docs  :P
<TJ-> :)
<TJ-> I thought they mostly were already
<JanC> most computers come without any firmware docs at all these days
<TJ-> right! I'm going to get to bed before midnight... 5am was bad last night!
<TJ-> JanC: yeah, the bane of my life.
<JanC> so Chinglese would be an improvement
<TJ-> Luckily most UEFI is based on EDK2 so its not too difficult to infer what's what
<JanC> TJ-: haha, sounds like we went to sleep around the same time, except, I'm 1 hour ahead of you  ;-)
<TJ-> I waited up to see the 'supermoon' eclipse... to find fog and 10 metre visibility here
<JanC> :)
<JanC> or :(
<JanC> I was reading news sites and watching a couple of episodes of Humans
<TJ-> Night night. I'm gone.
<JanC> slaapwel!
<daftykins> too many cooks ~
<wileee> a bad one at that
<daftykins> :D
<wileee> I had the 2x4 right above their heads
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-09-29
<daftykins> starting to wonder what the deal is with this denis
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Gonna have to expend the resources to keep an eye on him .
<daftykins> yeah :(
<daftykins> seems like one of our regular nutjobs though
<daftykins> -ops didn't seem to care
<Bashing-om> daftykins: , Should I slap Huscurian on the wrist, or do you reserve that pleasure ?
<daftykins> hehehe, you're welcome to!
<daftykins> looks like a right messy drive setup
<daftykins> win7 is installed on sdb but boot is on sda, blargh
<Bashing-om> How do we convince Huscurian that sda3 is NTFS file format, and ubuntu requires ext4 - that if he deletes sda3 and leaves it unallocated, ubuntu will install happily ??
<daftykins> i was more worried about GRUB placement, picking options in the installer is going to be fun :)
<Bashing-om> daftykins: I see that you are sly silver tongued devil in disguise . Ya got Huscurian convinced and covered, Can ya talk him into installing windows boot code to sdb, ubuntu to sda and change the boot order in bios if needed to boot Windows ? ( will windows boot from the 2nd hard drive ?)
<daftykins> drat! he's not even in legacy after all!
<Bashing-om> Walking/working  him throgh that is going to also be a work of art .
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> this one should perhaps not have gotten a custom build PC
<Bashing-om> daftykins: By the time you get all installed, he will know his system .
<daftykins> i may also have aged ;)
<Bashing-om> LOL ^
<lordievader> Good morning.
<daftykins> this is the trouble with getting them successfully installed, the next day they want to actually USE the thing :)
<MonkeyDust> am i the only one to think !test is a useless factoid?
<daftykins> nah we get tonnes of annoying users using #ubuntu as a test for IRC clients they're writing, or just don't realise whether they're connected or not
<daftykins> gets a good 4+ uses a week i'd say
<MonkeyDust> yes, but no one comes back to test
<tgm4883> daftykins: FWIW, that guy's celeron was capable of PAE
<daftykins> oh well, it's still a piece of junk and that request should not have been entertained
<tgm4883> well that's certainly not a CoC way of looking at things
<daftykins> 256MB RAM, AGP graphics card and 1GHz single core CPU in 2015?
<daftykins> i don't think it would've run any variant acceptably
<tgm4883> daftykins: so?
<tgm4883> maybe lubuntu
<tgm4883> definitely ubuntu server
<daftykins> no i don't think even that would function
<daftykins> server, well that was obviously not the use case
<daftykins> i wish you'd relax more in here rather than acting all serious all the time :(
<daftykins> back in a tick, domestic chore bliss needs my attention :(
<tgm4883> daftykins: lubuntu appears like it would work https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<daftykins> the point of contention i'm trying to get at here... is work *well*
<daftykins> not 'can it boot and endlessly spam errors + swap like a beast'
<tgm4883> and I'm not worried about relaxing, nor do I think I'm too serious. It just pisses me off when "helpers" basically tell people to GTFO rather than actually doing some legwork to try and help the person. If you don't want to help then fine, but don't pretend to be a know it all. (note that you, in this context doesn't refer to daftkins but rather to whoever
<tgm4883> is passing the buck)
<daftykins> i don't need to do some legwork in that situation
<tgm4883> daftykins: "well" is a relative term, and I think when we look at old hardware and say we won't be bothered to support it we're looking at it from a very first world perspective
<daftykins> that page looks to still be on about an older version for those requirements
<tgm4883> daftykins: correct, you don't have to do any legwork, but you don't have to respond either
<daftykins> look, please drop the SJW attitude - i said what i said because it's true that using even lubuntu on that machine is going to suck
<daftykins> maybe i should dig out my PIII 600 with 256MB o' RAM and see just how bad it'd be.
<daftykins> i'm being serious here, i believe that telling that user lubuntu would run is giving false hope
<daftykins> and them doing it for someone else too, is not right
<tgm4883> daftykins: I'm not sure what your problem is with separating fact from opinion. You can obviously tell the user that it will run poorly/like crap. But don't just tell them it's not supported because (insert random incorrect thing here)
<tgm4883> in fact, I did that yesterday to the guy asking the same type of question about old hardware
<daftykins> i never said it wasn't supported
<tgm4883> daftykins: you're absolutely correct, and none of what I said above was directed at you
<tgm4883> it's all in references to aurourance(sp?)
<daftykins> it's still very irritating these little jaunts
<tgm4883> what, me requesting a little bit of accountability for what people say?
<daftykins> i think you're way too far into self-righteous territory today.
<wileee>  /j #ubuntu-couplestherapy
<wileee> ;)
<daftykins> XD
<wileee> I just ignore many bad calls, we get groups of beginners helping each other that are really messy if even resolved, more of a chat fest usually
<tgm4883> daftykins: I'll agree to disagree with you on this. What I pointed out today was the same thing I pointed out yesterday, and the same thing that I pointed out the last time I did this (and I only recall calling people out a couple times). I suppose in the future I could just request the command output from the user myself, since that would be more helpful in
<tgm4883> the short term
<wileee> having an inflated ego myself, it can be a challenge to remember your own learning problems, and be fair a respectful if possible
<wileee> and*
<tgm4883> daftykins: you can always ignore me, although I would rather you not as I think more often than not we work together to assist users
<daftykins> i don't recall anything from yesterday
<tgm4883> daftykins: I don't recall if you were around, but it was actually the exact same situation with the exact same guy (aurourance). Someone came in with a machine that wouldn't boot. The error message was obviously not finding a bootable partition. And his response was it was too old and didn't support PAE
<tgm4883> It's like he just learned that was a thing and wants to apply it to everything
<daftykins> oh i see for that guy, ok i thought you meant the poor spec system angle
<daftykins> hehe, i know those kind
<daftykins> keep spotting this same user from italy that keeps giving some pretty shonky advice
<tgm4883> daftykins: no, I'm specifically talking about giving someone incorrect info
<tgm4883> daftykins: arg, I hate that
<daftykins> yesterday kept repeating what i was saying after i said it =|
<wileee> daftykins, And uses info found by other helpers to argue.
<TJ-> Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery
<tgm4883> Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery
 * daftykins is tempted to type it too but decides not to :D
<TJ-> :D
<TJ-> Stop flattening me, I can't breath :)
<daftykins> 9.04 lubuntu? seriously?
<TJ-> Why not, it works, it hasn't suffered disappearing bits!
<daftykins> this guy seems to be doing support for other folk, picking an LTS should at least be the minimum desire
 * TJ- waits for it!
<TJ-> "pae"
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> tgm4883: now you can school that guy!
<daftykins> now we wait...
<tgm4883> daftykins: I'm trying not to, but he spoke up
<TJ-> all we need is 'forcepae', 'forcepae', 'forcepae', all we need is Radio Ga-Ga :)
<daftykins> network boot, oy vey
 * daftykins waves a lighter side to side in the air
<daftykins> i'm seriously thinking about digging out that PIII laptop of mine
<daftykins> it always used to show controller errors with Linux back in the day though, so i'm not sure it likes booting non-Windows
<TJ-> I have a bunch of 2002 Sony Vaio notebooks I test stuff on.. 256/384MB of RAM :)
<daftykins> 2002 that's plenty new ;)
<tgm4883> I don't even know man
<TJ-> Indeed! when I bought then they were smallest, lightest, notebook available. They're travelled the world and now they live in a crate most of the time (or the PC retirement home, if you prefer)
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i might go dig it off the shelf after i go get some junk food
<tgm4883> somehow I don't think he's sincere in that thank you
<daftykins> oh damn i didn't hang up the laundry either
<daftykins> it's all go here ;)
<TJ-> Priorities!
<daftykins> absolutely
<daftykins> food > chores > nerding
<tgm4883> daftykins: if you tip your head sideways, that becomes a pyramid with nerding on top
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> ooh my memory was terrible, she's a 400MHz Dell PIII :)
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/8hw7powzmwmsusu/IMG_20150929_220328.jpg?dl=0
<daftykins> :)
<TJ-> Wow! even has an Upper Memory Block :)
<daftykins> i had a devil of a time getting an OS on this little guy many moons ago, i didn't have the external optical drive so i was trying to get an OS on by transplanting the disk into a desktop
<daftykins> OS not found hahaha
<TJ-> Probably still on the CD :p
<daftykins> i was sure it still would've had Windows on there
<daftykins> tgm4883: hey maybe it's a PAE problem ;)
<tgm4883> daftykins: what's happening? I've not been in the caht
<tgm4883> chat*
<daftykins> ah no see my pic above
<daftykins> i'm trying out my old relic
<daftykins> poor little guy seems to have a case of amnesia though, forgot an entire OS!
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> daftykins: yea, a black screen with white text. Obviously a PAE issue. you need to install libpae-dev and recompile your facebook
<daftykins> oh dear i think my ancient optical drive has lost the will to live
<daftykins> i think i've reached game over already
<TJ-> daftykins: give a good blow
<daftykins> no! she lives!
<TJ-> old drives gather dust and humidity on the lens
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> now i just need to burn the lubuntu 14.04 ISO
<daftykins> ah i think the disk was just zero'd last
<daftykins> you'll have to forgive me for what i had on CD-R to hand... https://www.dropbox.com/s/ov2fydiil2x24eq/IMG_20150929_221652.jpg?dl=0
<daftykins> i know i'm apologising to myself for ever booting that again
<TJ-> You should have a PXE/TFTP VM handy and do a net boot
<daftykins> mmm, i think this will be rare enough an activity that i can get by with my flash drives here in the present :)
<TJ-> I find it really useful. I have it pre-configured to auto export over TFPT/NFS a series of ISOs and autogen the pxelinux menu listing them
 * daftykins chuckles at the CD-R being too small for lubuntu
<TJ-> All you need then is a small floppy or CD-ROM with Plop boot loader on as the hard fallback :)
<daftykins> ^_^
<EriC^^> TJ-: i dont think ubuntu uses encrypted swap by default in case it helps
<EriC^^> i couldn't find anything online about it, and i dont remember seeing any crypt stuff when trying out 15.04
<TJ-> EriC^^: I'll check with the installers again but it has always been created on bare metal installs
<EriC^^> i think he had encryption before and he reused it or something
<EriC^^> ok
<TJ-> The reason I'm so sure is when I do manual configs I forget to do it, and originally I had to read the installer code to see how it was created :)
<EriC^^> oh :)
<TJ-> for herrkin's issue... it not showing up is weird. We have /dev/sda8 passed to cryptdisks_start which makes /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 which is in /etc/fstab and gets auto-mounted by mountall
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/b4cburppnojm19d/IMG_20150929_223539.jpg?dl=0
<daftykins> oh yeah i had a cardbus wifi card!
<daftykins> very repetitive optical sounds, not sure we're gonna get anywhere
<TJ-> clean the heads :)
<daftykins> oh wow it's working
<daftykins> just... slow :)
<tgm4883> daftykins: and you're in live mode?
<daftykins> not yet, very much text splash screen right now
<daftykins> with lots of lens seeking :)
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> installed it should do better
<daftykins> you don't say :)
<daftykins> i swear booting media used to be a fair percentage of your entire tasks' success
<daftykins> got a wallpaper + pointer
<daftykins> still booting here :)
<TJ-> LOL ... see you next year, in time for 16.04 :)
<daftykins> ooh we have a loading mouse pointer animation now! progress!
<daftykins> :D
<TJ-> This is where Plop to boot via USB comes in so handy
<daftykins> mmm, i suppose even USB 1.1 would've been an improvement
<daftykins> we have ubiquity!
<TJ->  you're using the GUI installer!!? Masochist!
<daftykins> i didn't do too much reading before grabbing the LTS ISO, so if there was something else... :)
<daftykins> i clicked continue, i'll glance over again by about Friday
<daftykins> apparently NANOOK went on to reform his attitude over in ##windows - http://i.imgur.com/zek3PcE.png
<daftykins> or not.
<daftykins> ah crap denis is back
<daftykins> we're currently about 40% installed and take about 9 seconds from key press to the display turning back on :)
<TJ-> You're a glutton for punishment... if it fails at 99% you'll never know :)
<daftykins> lmao
<daftykins> it's doing just fiiiine!
<daftykins> about 75% now
<daftykins> at least it's offline so there'll be no updating ;)
<daftykins> oh man now we're on 'installing system' after copying files ;)
<daftykins> at least it's disk based XD
<daftykins> i seem to recall a 600 or 800MHz PIII would get max-loaded purely from maintaining a single SSH session
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-09-30
<daftykins> copying install logs O_O
<TJ-> I used to run a 486DX-20 as a mail server, ssh server, web server and more
<daftykins> how long ago did you retire it?
<daftykins> ok that's 2.5hrs to install
<daftykins> i'm typing from a VM :)
<TJ-> Hmmm, probably around 2002
<daftykins> waiting for the reboot atm
<daftykins> i should've just unmounted the disk and powered down, way faster ;)
<daftykins> haha 4MB RAM free on boot
<daftykins> to me this proves my point, practically _any_ app post boot would be swapping
<TJ-> It depends on what is running already though. Lots of cruft can be removed on most installs, especially GUI based.
<daftykins> it's ok, the OS doesn't work on this laptop anymore XD
<daftykins> on reboot it wouldn't get past the POST logo, then on a cold boot it has major graphical artefacting :)
<TJ-> probably got a weird GPU
<daftykins> yeah, pretty rare
<daftykins> i did dist-upgrade though
<TJ-> there used to be a variety but now there's only really 3 for x86 PCs
<TJ-> matrox, S3, etc
<daftykins> mmm hardware is my specialty
<daftykins> impressive, now it doesn't POST
<daftykins> i think lubuntu killed it
<TJ-> overheated?
<daftykins> nah
<daftykins> though oddly some time unplugged from mains let it POST again
<daftykins> (no battery fitted)
<daftykins> i was just installing the b43 firmware package when the graphics went wonky again :D
<TJ-> Sounds like dry thermal paste on the heatsinks. Older kit really does need the paste refreshing
<daftykins> it's not even warm to the touch right now
<TJ-> do you have your finger on the heatsink?
<daftykins> the earlier kernel is working fine, i really don't see it being a temp issue
<TJ-> hmmm, weird. I know i've seen about 40% of kit over 10 years old needing thermal paste replacing
<TJ-> I'd best get off anyhow, it's 3am and I thought it was only just after midnight
<daftykins> oops
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<daftykins> heya
<pauljw> how ya doing daftykins :)
<daftykins> mmm not bad ty, the odd slices of #ubuntu support today - how's you?
<pauljw> doing well thx.
<pauljw> finely got some much needed rain today, not enough, but some...
<daftykins> ah-ha, you're not in the ravaged west coast US are you?
<pauljw> no, southern indiana
<daftykins> hrmm
<pauljw> gnite all
<lordievader> Good morning.
<MonkeyDust> bleachbit freezes on my 14.04, that's not a good sign... bleachbit is supposed to improve performance ;)
<lordievader> Wasn't use of bleachbit discouraged?
<MonkeyDust> was it?
<MonkeyDust> it's been a long time since i last used bleachbit
<MonkeyDust> so that partly explains it, i guess
<MonkeyDust> purged bleachbit...
<lordievader> I thought I read that somewhere, but don't quote me on that.
<daftykins> yeah definitely seen one or two users claiming it killed something or other
<daftykins> but given #ubuntu is often a new user resource, you can't really tell whether that's them or the software...
<lordievader> Hehe, more likely them :P
<Bashing-om> Oh Boy, Holding hands in an attempt to promote our operating system of choice .
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> what's the worst request you guys have had, in a 'support' style context?
<lordievader> Today someone in #ubuntu-server, who clearly wasn't ready for server management, wanted to install phpmyadmin. It didn't work and he didn't have a clue on how to debug the problem. It ain't the worst but it is the freshest.
<daftykins> :) sounds all too familiar
<daftykins> at least it wasn't one of the ones that wants you to SSH in and set it all up for them
<lordievader> Usually they offer teamviewer, I guess ssh is too advanced for many people...
<daftykins> XD
<lordievader> I mean setting up ssh that is way hard!
<daftykins> yeah when they've got a server with a GUI that's already warning sign #1
<lordievader> Ugh, those people...
<daftykins> you must see it a lot in -server now, folks buying VPSs then installing a GUI, trying to VNC in to run minecraft servers... >_<
<daftykins> bye bye RAM
<lordievader> VNC must die. Just like FTP. <-- also something people still seem to use.
<daftykins> ah yes
<daftykins> well, a while back a client email'd to ask if i could change their homepage to google
<lordievader> Hehe, wow.
<MonkeyDust> even with a vm running, my laptop's temp stays under 70°C
<TJ-> GPU or CPU?
<TJ-> mine runs about 45C
<daftykins> haha just assembling a new NAS with some spare old disks, both are dead
<daftykins> 1191 pending sectors, 75 reallocated - no record breaker :)
<Bashing-om> uys, things have come up, and I will be away from the keyboard for a spell.
<daftykins> hope all is well
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-10-01
<Bashing-om> OK, back .. playing catch up .. Will all work out . no bullets. no blood, time and money will fix .
<daftykins> doh
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> i ordered a bq phone black 4.5 today near to my country 3-5 days delivery
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: :) happy daze to come .
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<lordievader> o/
<lotuspsychje> hi lordievader
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: fine tnx and you?
<lordievader> Doing good here.
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: ive ordered ubuntu phone bq 4.5
<lotuspsychje> found a dutch site that deliver 2-3 days
<lordievader> Heh. When will it be delivered?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: :p
<lotuspsychje> myblbh22uelove: hello can we help you?
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: yowza!
<cfhowlett> :) indeed
<lotuspsychje> hmmm sounds like a bot
<lotuspsychje> pircbot
<cfhowlett> ? I'm not seeing bot so I must have already blocked it
<lotuspsychje> myblbh22uelove (~PircBot@122.15.200.115) has joined
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<lordievader> o/
<lordievader> daftykins: We got another one in -server who wants X on his server...
<daftykins> lordievader: classic :)
<Bashing-om> daftykins: "ugh even that one got deleted" Maybe getting ready for freenode's Tidy Friday tomorrow .
<daftykins> :D
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-10-02
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
 * cfhowlett toasts lotuspsychje with coffee
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: good morning mate :p
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: ive ordered a bq 4.5 black :p
<cfhowlett> nice!  I'm waiting for meizu to restock.
<lotuspsychje> their out of devices?
<cfhowlett> sold out.
<lotuspsychje> wow
<lotuspsychje> ive read more brands to come also
<lotuspsychje> but i couldnt wait :p
<lotuspsychje> meizu looks pretty shiny indeed
<cfhowlett> I seem to recall seeing that.  my dream: blackberry finds out even Android won't restore their brand and sells to canonical
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> i see a bright future for ubuntu on devices
<cfhowlett> well, an interesting one to be sure.
<lotuspsychje> its getting real places in the world
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-to-get-unity-8-and-qtmir-updates-vpn-indicator-and-ota-identification-493402.shtml
<cfhowlett> gotta say, it seems like the polishing of the OS has speeded  up considerably
<lotuspsychje> yeah and 16.04 about to come
<lotuspsychje> thrilling times
<cfhowlett> yep.  I'll vbox the new LTS until release .1 then dist-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> when would first alpha come out you think?
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, there's a development timeline calendar on some wiki ...
<lotuspsychje> nothing yet on releases
<lotuspsychje> !release
<ubot5`> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> good morning EriC^^ and Ben64
<Ben64> hello
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !info actiona
<ubot5`> Package actiona does not exist in vivid
<lotuspsychje> !info actiona wily
<ubot5`> actiona (source: actiona): emulate human activity through a powerful GUI and JavaScript. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.9.0-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 1706 kB, installed size 5824 kB
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> found latest packages added
<lotuspsychje> http://packages.ubuntu.com/nl/wily/allpackages
<EriC^^> nice
<Ben64> why do people insist on getting windows support in #ubuntu :|
<Ben64> EriC^^: don't play along with it
<EriC^^> it seems real easy
<lordievader> Ben64: But isn't Ubuntu a sort of Windows? We should be able to get Windows support in #ubuntu! :P
<Ben64> so join ##windows and help him there?
<Ben64> it has no place in #ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> i agree with Ben64 thats why we need sperate channels
<lotuspsychje> its a windows partioned hd
<Ben64> the issue is windows won't boot
<Ben64> doesn't belong in #ubuntu at all
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: wb :p
<EriC^^> thx
<lotuspsychje> !info xpad
<ubot5`> xpad (source: xpad): sticky note application for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.5.0-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 99 kB, installed size 654 kB
<lotuspsychje> wb cfhowlett
<lotuspsychje> these are nice sticky notes
<lotuspsychje> i was looking for a decent tomboy alternative
<lotuspsychje> for a fresh trusty user i installed
<lotuspsychje> hellow :p
<ioria> hellooooooooooooooo
<lotuspsychje> place channel in your favs mate :p
<ioria> ok
<lotuspsychje> ioria: do you perhaps know a trick to find latest added packages on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> maybe with apt-cache search?
<lotuspsychje> latest added packages to repos
<lotuspsychje> ioria: something like this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/newpkg?mode=byage
<ioria> well... give me a minute...
<ioria> lotuspsychje, you mean added to repos or added to your own system ?
<EriC^^> there was a command like apt-cache show dunno if it would help
<EriC^^> can't remember it though, something like apt-get info <package>
<lotuspsychje> to repos
<lotuspsychje> the idea is to find new added interesting software
<lotuspsychje> the url shows us 7 days, but a whole list would be nice
<lotuspsychje> newest date ontop
<ioria> i see ...
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: is there any list that you says when it was added?
<EriC^^> like /var/lib/dpkg/status doesn't show that, if there's a list that has the added date you could parse it with awk or something
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: im looking for the repo added packages, not own system
<EriC^^> yeah i know
<lotuspsychje> this is the only list i find: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/newpkg?mode=byage
<lotuspsychje> just says like 4 days old
<EriC^^> like /var/lib/dpkg/available
<lotuspsychje> wow big list
<ioria> lotuspsychje,    : http://ftp.belnet.be/ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ for example ... but it's not ordered by date .... maybe a grep of the dates , and order them
<EriC^^> oh yeah
<ioria> lotuspsychje,   bu there are a lot of them ....
<ioria> *but
<lotuspsychje> wow
<ioria> this is the parent http://ftp.belnet.be/ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/
<lotuspsychje> software center also has recent apps list/more
<ioria> a script (with sed) can take the last part of the line, put it  a vector and sort them by date , recursively for ( sig !!) all the sub-repos....
<lotuspsychje> but when i start from terminal doesnt show very usefull stuff
<ioria> sorry... brb
<lotuspsychje> kk
<ioria> lotuspsychje,   try this , make a dir in your home, and  curl -o bydate.html http://ftp.belnet.be/ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/main/ &&  html2text bydate.html > bydate.txt      and then cat bydate.txt
<lotuspsychje> lets see
<ioria> now, you enter in 'a' for example ... and do  curl -o bydate.html http://ftp.belnet.be/ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/main/a/ &&  html2text bydate.html > bydate.txt
<ioria> but it's not ordered by date...
<ioria> you grep with 'sed' the program nme and the date (firt and last part of the line)....
<ioria> *name
<lotuspsychje> yeah and also older packages show aswell
<EriC^^> curl -o abydate.html http://ftp.belnet.be/ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/main/a/ &&  html2text abydate.html > abydate.txt; grep "\-Sep\-" abydate.txt
<ioria> yep... something like that...
<EriC^^> packages that start with the letter a that were added in the last month
<lotuspsychje> not bad :p
<ioria> it will be a pain to write the script, but when it's done ... it's done   :þ
<EriC^^> you can use for i in {a..z}; do curl -o bydate.html http://ftp.belnet.be/ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/main/$i/ &&  html2text bydate.html >> bydate.txt; grep "\-Sep\-" bydate.txt
<EriC^^> all packages that have been added in the last month
<EriC^^> in main
<EriC^^> if you want to get anal, you go into each subdir to get the exact package names, and check if it's in your available list so you know it's for trusty
<ioria> maybe there is a python or php scritp that let you run all the parent webpage and do it for you...
<lotuspsychje> software-center from terminal shows a dev page to new apps, but i come to adding apps page
<lotuspsychje> something like this
<lotuspsychje> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/
<lotuspsychje> there must a list somewhere of all apps/packages no?
<lotuspsychje> or maybe software centre database
<ioria> don't remember... maybe it depends on the local servers ....
<lotuspsychje> or maybe synaptic can sort by date
<lotuspsychje> its been a while lemme test that :p
<ioria> i looked at it... i haven't found nothing.... someone said to filter by 'orgin'
<ioria> 'origin'
<lotuspsychje> !info node-raptor
<ubot5`> node-raptor (source: node-raptor): Node.js bindings for libraptor2. In component universe, is optional. Version 0~0git20130108-1 (vivid), package size 25 kB, installed size 109 kB
<ioria> but i agree ... it's weird that there is no list by date packages available
<lotuspsychje> would be very usefull to know, when an interesting package gets 'added' to ubuntu repos
<ioria> yep
<lotuspsychje> lets say i wanna see if telegram has been added to wily
<lotuspsychje> !info telegram wily
<ubot5`> Package telegram does not exist in wily
<lotuspsychje> the maintainer can add it tru the dev page
<lotuspsychje> but users cant see the list hmm
<lotuspsychje> ioria, EriC^^ found it tnx to seb from devel: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/wily-changes/
<ioria> lotuspsychje,   good find ....
<lotuspsychje> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/trusty-changes/
<lotuspsychje> and for trusty yayyy
<lotuspsychje> !info ipmitool
<ubot5`> ipmitool (source: ipmitool): utility for IPMI control with kernel driver or LAN interface (daemon). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.15-1ubuntu0.1 (vivid), package size 368 kB, installed size 1492 kB
<EriC^^> cool
<lotuspsychje> :p
<ioria> lotuspsychje,   this is updated at 12.06 of today (but not wily) http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/?type=dists&vals=trusty
<lotuspsychje> nice1 ioria
<lotuspsychje> !info apticron
<ubot5`> apticron (source: apticron): Simple tool to mail about pending package updates. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.57 (vivid), package size 13 kB, installed size 87 kB
<ioria> interesting ....
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> we learning today :p
<ioria> you always learning ...
<lotuspsychje> support is so slow today
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/1500-game-on-steam-for-linux-and-almost-1-of-the-user-base-493450.shtml
<lotuspsychje> DJones or Tm_T alive?
<lotuspsychje> phunyguy or popey perhaps
<popey> wassup?
<lotuspsychje> popey: i think myblbh22uelove is a bot here
<lotuspsychje> popey: started to join after services issues yesterday
<lotuspsychje> laterz fellas
<Bashing-om> It's Friday; all reved up and no plae to go ? Seems slow here now on IRC .
<pauljw> hi Bashing-om i'm sure it'll pick up here in few hours.  :)
<cfhowlett> yeah.  just wait until the kids eat dinner ...
<Bashing-om> patience, I am told is a virtue. :)
<pwnstr> hi
<EriC^^> hi pwnstr
<daftykins> \o
<TJ-> That Guest64566 has been asking weird questions around package management for a few days, and also about Android adb/fastboot. Each time it feels like they're deliberately doing things the 'wrong' way and trying to be difficult.
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> mmm i get that vibe, didn't realise it was a past troublemaker
<TJ-> I've just gone back through my logs; the IP is pretty static, but that nick has been online for about 4 days continuously
<daftykins> a very quirky one!
<TJ-> The first time I noticed he came in wanting to use apt-cache to get the package lists for every release *ever* and count the number of packages
<daftykins> mmm got a new debit card today, glad it didn't come with that contactless tech :)
<daftykins> lol
<TJ-> don't you like NFC?
<daftykins> nope, don't trust that tech at all
<daftykins> this freaware guy is petrified of thinking for him/herself
<TJ-> Oh, I really enjoy it... for getting my PDA audio to come out of the kitchen radio by just tapping them together :)
<daftykins> hah
<daftykins> well that's a totally different context! but carrying my card details able to give them up to someone walking past me in the street? madness
<TJ-> Yeah, and all due to a broken network config which I originally suggested would be best simply fixing, so an online do-release-upgrade  could be done
<daftykins> i don't mean to come across like a tinfoil hat wearer, i've not resisted anything like this before
<TJ-> daftykins: I know what you mean; some of the tests I've done show being able to activate NFC from several meters
<TJ-> daftykins: it should have a physical switch to be able to disconnect the antenna
<daftykins> there've been a few tests on US cards and maybe even UK cards that show the £20 limit can often be totally ignored - and that important details can be lifted straight off
<daftykins> mmm that'd work, i've heard friends are buying little metal wallets too :)
<TJ-> yes, faraday cage principle, but just having a big  thumb-sized slide switch in the card , coloured red/green, would do wonders
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> is guest making any sense yet? still seems to just be complicating matters
<daftykins> i do get very annoyed with these types of nutjobs
<TJ-> Me too; they seem to come at things from the opposite direction, as in "this is how I think it sohuld be done, why don't the tools/system do it this way, how do I force it to"
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> yip
<daftykins> and keep blanking us asking what the real task is
<TJ-> A/whois MonkeyDust
<TJ-> Grrr... I don't have a userlist in here - is MonkeyDust in this channel?
<TJ-> OK, no :)
<TJ-> I was going to point to the last few days log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12641625/
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i've had to ignore guest, i'll just get more worked up otherwise
<TJ-> I'm getting the same way
<TJ-> I get the feeling this is what the media love to call 'on the autism spectrum'
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> absolutely
<TJ-> I'm off to find some tranquiliser
<daftykins> good luck o/
 * daftykins shakes his head
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-10-03
<daftykins> you ever find it annoying parted doesn't show unallocated space?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> that kinda sucks
<Bashing-om> ^^ I am trying to develope the habit to read the numbers. Still just a guessing game .
<EriC^^> it's pretty cool that it can read gpt and msdos though
<EriC^^> yeah, the numbers to the left get mixed up sometimes, it's kind of odd
<daftykins> that does annoy :D
<daftykins> netcrash's is a complete mess :(
<EriC^^> yeah
<daftykins> rH, that's a new one on me
<daftykins> Held?
<daftykins> i'm tempted to pull a really ballsy move and just purge the lot and reinstall linux-generic
<daftykins> but it's a bit irresponsible :D
<EriC^^> hehe
<Bashing-om> There is also pulling the rug out from under . rm'n /usr/src/   /lib/modules/ kernel images and headers ; then '-f install' to put the pieces back together .
<EriC^^> O.o
<daftykins> D:
<daftykins> EriC^^: i don't get it, it's not reclaiming space at all - perhaps going nuclear is the only approach?
<EriC^^> boot is still full
<daftykins> how about purge linux-image then put just the latest back on?
 * EriC^^ puts on his radiation suit
<daftykins> sorry linux-image*
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> maybe mv /boot/*3.13.0-58-generic /oldboot
<Bashing-om> Pray to the freq Gods 1st, that the AC holds up .. a loss in continuity will be real tough to overcome .
<daftykins> EriC^^: do you think dpkg -P linux-image* would work the easiest?
<daftykins> i'm not sure which would make it fight less
<EriC^^> i think apt-get is better
<EriC^^> dpkg has failed us
<daftykins> ok lets see what we can do
<Bashing-om> But, 'dpkg' will work in tight overhead contraints whereas 'apt-get' cannot .
<EriC^^> yeah that's true
<EriC^^> it somehow didn't remove the actual files this time, just removed the list from dpkg -l
<EriC^^> *shrug*
<daftykins> heh it's behaving really oddly
<daftykins> i wonder if there's a mount overlap thing going on
<EriC^^> i'm trying not to think about it, it's like a nerd snipe waiting to happen
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> catching us out? mmm could be
<daftykins> i bet 'sudo apt-get -f install' will try and throw on a bunch of old 3.13.0-3x versions again
<EriC^^> lol
<daftykins> that was probably the ugliest way of doing that one but eh, hopefully it works ;)
<EriC^^> ;)
<daftykins> i swear if apt-get -f install... *shakes fist*
<EriC^^> awesome
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> do we need anything else to ensure EFI boot will be ok?
<EriC^^> nah
<daftykins> earlier he had a linux-image generic.efi blah blah but there hasn't been one for a while
<daftykins> ah cool :>
<EriC^^> some of the files are still in /boot though
<EriC^^> the initrd's
<EriC^^> i wonder what would happen if he just rm them
<EriC^^> it's so odd
<daftykins> oh yeah i mean all of it was, i just had them all moved to /oldboot
<daftykins> we'll just pretend it never happened 8D
<EriC^^> oh
<daftykins> nothing like a good sweeping under the carpet
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> i better get to bed, gnite daftykins Bashing-om
<daftykins> nn sir o/
<Bashing-om> Nighty, come back finer n a frog's hair .
<daftykins> hehehe
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/a8/c5/92/a8c592f438b6c79189db6d9bdfc748e3.jpg
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: lol tnx!
 * lotuspsychje calls wolf to clean up the kitchen afterwards
<cfhowlett> That would e MR. or THE Wolf iirc.
<lotuspsychje> ah right
<lotuspsychje> its long time ago :p
<lordievader> Good morning.
<MonkeyDust> yes but no
<lordievader> No but yes?
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<lordievader> o/
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon mates
<MonkeyDust> hi
<lotuspsychje> hello MonkeyDust
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/the-default-wallpapers-of-ubuntu-15-10-wily-werewolf-gallery-493511.shtml
<lotuspsychje> willy wallz
<lotuspsychje> hi glebihan
<lotuspsychje> yowza cfhowlett :p
<cfhowlett> hey ^3 lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> whats the time in china
<lotuspsychje> 15h00 here
<cfhowlett> 2100 Central China Time
<lotuspsychje> belgian sunny weather here
<cfhowlett> time for ...
<lotuspsychje> IRC!
<cfhowlett> coffee and waffles??
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: did the wolf come clean yet?
<cfhowlett> indeed
<lotuspsychje> !mircspec
<lotuspsychje> !mirspec
<ubot5`> Details about Mir can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec
<lotuspsychje> wow looks pretty complex
<lotuspsychje> !paid
<ubot5`> If you've purchased software from the Software Centre and are experiencing issues please consult https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pay
 * lotuspsychje is browsing new factoids
<lotuspsychje> tieinv: afternoon
<tieinv> lotuspsychje, morning
<lotuspsychje> !upgradeofflts
<ubot5`> To upgrade from an LTS release of Ubuntu to the next (non-LTS) release, run sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the prompt= line to "prompt=normal". Then, do sudo do-release-upgrade to begin the upgrade.
<lotuspsychje> so this would make 14.04 goto 15.04 right?
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, nope.  it would try 14.10 but as 14.10 is no longer live, eolupgrade
<lotuspsychje> so in wich cases do we need this trigger?
<cfhowlett> for those cases when someone requests LTS > next release
<lotuspsychje> 16.04 -> 16.10?
<cfhowlett> yep
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> 12.10 and 14.10 eol so
<lotuspsychje> !shellshock
<ubot5`> Ubuntu has released security updates for both recent bash vulnerabilities for all currently-supported versions of Ubuntu. Use your preferred package manager to apply all pending updates. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/ , http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2363-1/ , and http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2363-2/ for more information.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: i didnt know your pic shows on a trigger: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu&search=&order=added%20DESC&page=0 female#ubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> eh?  give me a tiny url --- that one didn't complete
<cfhowlett> ah, found it
<lotuspsychje> lol
<cfhowlett> oh, see, now, that's just mean ...
 * lotuspsychje hides
<lotuspsychje> going slow again today
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu is so good, users dont have troubles anymore
<lordievader> Let's just believe that is the thing...
<cfhowlett> fewer users, more trollers ...
<lotuspsychje> soon we will be outa work
<lordievader> Meh, don't think so.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> the 15.10 rush is almost there yayyyy
<lordievader> Some people go to great lengths to redifine stupid actions.
<MonkeyDust> i didnt have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed and never noticed!
<cfhowlett> that's bad?
<MonkeyDust> that's good, everything worked as it should
<lotuspsychje> and your flash works ?
<MonkeyDust> like in, youtube.com?
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<MonkeyDust> yup
<lotuspsychje> nice
<MonkeyDust> "The HTML5 player is currently used when possible. "
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: afternoon mate
<EriC^^> afternoon lotus
<MonkeyDust> nice cartoon: Americans all carry a weapon, to defend themselves against people with a weapon
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Lego_2015> I was referred here. Hi guyz.
<Lego_2015> Any body online?
<DosTuMai> Question: is my hardware up to spec for running Ubuntu? https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1XfDBb8toplNkVzeWpXS1NvMG8
<lordievader> DosTuMai: Of course, potatoes are capable of running anything!
<lordievader> Potatoes > pies.
<DosTuMai> Phew.
<DosTuMai> Glad I upgraded the hardware from a lemon.
<lordievader> Ah, yeah. Lemons are a bit sour.
<DosTuMai> Found the RAM kept breking, too.
<DosTuMai> Breaking, also...
<lordievader> That is the acid in the lemon it dissolves part of the ram makeing it easier to break..
<DosTuMai> Damn you, citric acid. *Fist shake.*
<daftykins> hmm this guy saying you can cp an iso to a /dev/sdx sounds interesting
<daftykins> would probably make helping make flash drives a lot easier if true
<Bashing-om> I done inserted my foot in my mouth this day, I hope 1 is my quota for the day . Let's see if 'cp' will do that ( I do have my doubts !) .
<daftykins> yeah i'm a bit hesitant, i'm not on a host system to test right now though
<Bashing-om> Human nature to make things more complicated than they are ?
<DossieWossieBoo> Pretty much. Doesn't Ubuntu mount .iso files without doing a cp to /dev/sdx?
<Bashing-om> DossieWossieBoo: I do it : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot <-Ubuntu ISOs are designed to allow booting directly from the hard drive using GRUB 2 and eliminates the need for burning a CD/DVD.
<DossieWossieBoo> That's pretty much what I do.
<daftykins> well that's lovely and all, but not hugely practical for new users
<Bashing-om> ^^ a fact. Booting the .iso does take a level of familiarity ( and want to ).
<daftykins> definitely would be handy for all those ones we get that want to clean install but don't have a flash drive (somehow) :D
<pauljw> bbl... dinnertime
<daftykins> can't be long before 15.04's death now, no? January?
<daftykins> AndroUser is getting the full teams attention today :)
<Bashing-om> Yeah, and making of patience a virtue .
<daftykins> TJ-: fwiw i already checked for ~/ file ownership, intel only graphics according to Xorg's log, but i gave up on the sight of PPAs and said just reinstall :D
<daftykins> no idea why it boots him, we also tried another user account
<daftykins> (freshly made one) though can't be sure that it was made correctly
<TJ-> Really? Hmm, I saw mention it is kubuntu using sddm, is that correct?
<daftykins> yeah, although he's messed around with switching that to lightdm i think now
<daftykins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12655595/
<daftykins> here's a sign of how crufted that install is ;)
<TJ-> daftykins: incorrect paths in the sources.list
<daftykins> bit annoyed i was lied to about ~/
<daftykins> must be the guy didn't know how to 'less' a listing at a TTY
<TJ-> Looks like an Android user :)
<OerHeks> i wonder why androuser uses alien/rpm, as he has a .rpmdb in his homefolder...
<daftykins> probably from another ridiculous installation that goes hand in hand with all those messy PPAs :(
<OerHeks> oh, then he should try #kubuntu :-D
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> TJ-: how are the huskies today sir?
<TJ-> OerHeks: I've had that in the past from breaking source-code out of RPMs
<TJ-> Well, they got me round the field in about 20 minutes this afternoon ( Pepper tows me on the bike!) - usually takes 40 minutes
<OerHeks> TJ-, there are surely reasons, i just wonder why he uses it. especially with sddm
<daftykins> :O
<daftykins> they wanted to get home and warm maybe :)
<TJ-> Silver has the hump because I'm not letting her on the leather sofa where she keeps making a mess :D
<daftykins> hahaha, doggy is denied
<daftykins> i was just vacuuming up several spare cats around my place
<TJ-> She's a sly one too... the moment we're not looking she sneaks on very quilety
<TJ-> Oh, we do that daily the Huskies never stop shedding
<TJ-> Errr, daftykins were those messages for this channel :D
<daftykins> nah :)
<daftykins> i figure even if you get him going, that install is full of cruft
<daftykins> but ah well
<DossieWossieBoo> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1XfDBb8toplSWcxWE5PZkNCcEE
<daftykins> what's this?
<DossieWossieBoo> It's a link.
<daftykins> you know we usually leave the stupid statements to #ubuntu :)
<TJ-> daftykins: I'm keeping at it since I'm interested in the KDE side of things (probably going to start coding for KDE) so I'm trying to get to know it inside-out
<DossieWossieBoo> I just thought I'd do something unexpected...
<daftykins> TJ-: ah rightyo, good practice then
<daftykins> (II) HELPER: Starting: "/usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsession" "gnome-session --session=cairo-dock"
<daftykins> o0
<daftykins> do i spy a conflict o0
<OerHeks> maybe a stupid thought: does that drive contain errors, so it is read only now?
<OerHeks> after trying to set a cookie, something stops , see line 133 and on
<TJ-> daftykins: Yeah, but the timestamps are WAY in the past
<daftykins> ah is it one of those new in the top files o0
<TJ-> The last entry is 13:40, the last start attempt was around 18:30
<daftykins> he claimed it was an upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04
<TJ-> It looks like there may be several DEs installed
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-10-04
<daftykins> wow, what an angry user.
<DosTuMai> Yes...
<daftykins> not sure what that fighting with bash talk was about :)
<DosTuMai> Get ticked off? Take a break, stab some pixels in the face with pointy-looking pixels, go outside and do that 'RL' thing, or just step back & take a breather.
<daftykins> heh tell that to that guy
<DosTuMai> I have. =P
<daftykins> ^_^
<daftykins> much appreciated
<daftykins> i mean i get people getting frustrated over their installs being broken, but it's kinda funny to start claiming someone elses ability is lacking when they don't even know how to fix it ;)
<daftykins> TJ-: is Guest 5371 the same awkward one from yesterday and the last few days?
<DosTuMai> I know I'm not very good with Ubuntu, but it's not fair to take it out on someone that's trying to help.
<daftykins> no good deed goes unpunished :)
<TJ-> I don't think so; IP addresses/ISP don't match
<daftykins> ah ok ty :)
<daftykins> wondered whether it was worth my time ;)
<daftykins> seemed the same level of words in = words out
<DosTuMai> He's on an Acer. There's the root of all the problems...
<pauljw> the other is he doesn't think he's a noob...  splains the attitude.
<DosTuMai> Pro tip: Never think you know everything. Because no one does, or ever will.
<pauljw> exactly, i'm a noob only been using linux for almost 10yrs.  :)
<daftykins> ^ same here
<pauljw> :)
<DosTuMai> Got in to Linux 12 years ago because i didn't want to pay for Windows. Never really learnt to use it properly, but it's so much easier to hack with.
<pauljw> it's  my entertainment, learn something new every day... forget the following day, but keep at it anyway.
<DosTuMai> xD
<DosTuMai> Every Linux user I know says the same.
<TJ-> The beauty of Linux ... comprehensive logs, text based configs even for a GUI, and the ability to poke about
<Bashing-om> ^^ Amen .
<pauljw> yeah, i love that.  cut my teeth on dos in the mid 80's and hated when i had to switch to windows, took the fun out of computing for me.  then i found linux...
<TJ-> Windows was reasonable when it was still a small market and Microsoft were responsive to developers bug reports, but when they stopped providing feedback and fixes for things affecting customers and we couldn't workaround them, I switched to Linux to put our destiny in our own hands
<daftykins> :)
<DosTuMai> Joy, my cat attacked the mouse and cleared half my IRC channels.
<pauljw> heheh...
<pauljw> just living up to her name.
<DosTuMai> It's only the inanimate kind she kills. She freaks out if birds land on the windowsill...
<Bashing-om> My cat - Tinker -, will set beside me watching and waiting to be petted, then she has to demonstate how well she can type !
<DosTuMai> Yes, that's amazing fun when you're trying to code.
<DosTuMai> My Olivia does the same. Or sits on the keyboard when you're typing and she's demanding attention and/or food.
<pauljw> cats are so cool.  i used to dislike them, had dogs.  then discovered that it was just other peoples cats i didn't like because they never let me get to know them.  once i had my own (my wife's acutally) i was hooked.
<Bashing-om> DosTuMai: And will not cease and desist til she get's what she wants ! Now who can code and pet at the same same time ?
<DosTuMai> As a woman, I can. =P
<pauljw> :)
<DosTuMai> Just takes like, a few billion times longer...
<Bashing-om> Must be that womanly thing, can do 5 things at once and keep 7 others on the back burner .:)
<TJ-> daftykins: Silver right now: https://iam.tj/photos/Silver_Sofa.jpg
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> now that's comfort
<TJ-> I swear she's bigger than a Wolf
<Bashing-om> TJ-: After  hard day she retires to her own sofa ?
<pauljw> beautiful!  Siberian?
<TJ-> Bashing-om: Yes, I have that in the study for the dogs. There's usually 2 of the 3 on there, they rush for the best place usually
<TJ-> pauljw: Yes, got 2 of them, Silver and Pepper
<TJ-> Pepper and Flash are in the bedroom on their duvet :)
<pauljw> :)
<Bashing-om> We know who runs that household !
<DosTuMai> The pets usually, yes. xD
<Bashing-om> DosTuMai: 3 dogs, 2 cats -- let me out, let me in .. feed me .. pet me .. pet me .. I want "something" you figure it out .. Yeah pet's rule !
<DosTuMai> Yup. My Olivia sits there screaming, "Human slave, I demand things!" and no matter what, she always gets her way somehow.
<Bashing-om> Then she bring her current toy, and paws at you to play with her .. who can resist ?
<TJ-> Bashing-om: none of that here. There's a dog door for them, and they get 2 meals a day and kicked outside :)
<DosTuMai> It's the cute face that every animal pulls that does it.
<pauljw> yeah, it looks that way TJ-   :)
<TJ-> pauljw: at nights they are kicked out the lounge else they make a mess of the leather sofa
<daftykins> this jacob is a right nutjob, i bet the 'break' is really from not knowing how to mount - too proud to be honest now
<TJ-> I think the PC is overheating or has a bad RAM module or both
<daftykins> *nod*
<daftykins> definitely RAM or disk
<daftykins> someone else is going to need to suggest running memtest, because my name is mud right now
<pauljw> :)
<daftykins> all because i don't follow when someone claims 'bash' is a terminal
<pauljw> or a usb install is a cd..
<TJ-> there have been apparent corruption episodes with USB I think, which points to in-memory issues
<pauljw> time to spend some time with the family, bbl.
<DosTuMai> It'll be both. The fan uses software built in to Windows, the RAM chips are really cheap tat that don't like any kind of warmth and the HDDs are usually poorly fitted.
<daftykins> DosTuMai: you're not serious i hope
<daftykins> because all of what you said is nonsense
<DosTuMai> Could just be my Acer, then.
<daftykins> yeah fans are managed by the BIOS
<TJ-> CPU fans are managed by the ACPI sub-system usually. BIOS/UEFI will configure them to sane defaults. Later, the OS/apps can control them if the correct platfomr GPIOs are exposed via ACPI DSDT or other routes
<daftykins> claiming control is Windows only is certainly inaccurate though
<TJ-> It can be a driver-thing, and sometimes the manufacturer only makes Windows platform drivers. That used to be a big problem where Linux would overheat but Windows was OK
<daftykins> hmm i'd only seen that be relevant to graphics drivers
<DosTuMai> ^That. Just not getting it across as well. You need to download drivers for some Acer laptop fans.
<daftykins> never seen that - and i have done a lot of Windows support on acers 0o
<TJ-> Last time I saw that kind of issue was about 8 years ago; I remember it since I was working on the Ubuntu kernel ACPI at the time and quite a few bugs came in abut it
<DosTuMai> Never a problem with Windows. Had 8 on this and everything worked fine. Installed Ubuntu and the fan refused to work. Googled, saw loads of Acer laptops have the same issue. Found & downloaded a fan control driver, now it works most of the time.
<TJ-> Yeah, missing thermal methods in the ACPI DSDT, *or* they're there but you need to boot with "acpi_osi=Windows 2012" or similar to activate them
<daftykins> :/
<daftykins> what does that acpi_osi do?
<daftykins> use a different mode?
<TJ-> ACPI has the concept of Operating System Interfaces (OSI). The code in the DSDT changes its behaviour depending on the OS that is running it. when "Linux" is the OSI many DSDTs only provide a bear minimum of methods. By over-riding it to use the OS name with the  most functional support we can often fix issues affecting configuration and power
<DosTuMai|Fewding> Oh my...
<TJ-> The quick way to check is ask the user to do "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | egrep -i (windows|linux)" and pick the most recent Windows version
<daftykins> wow, that's really sucky of them to provide less based on the OS
<TJ-> This is why kernel devs get so pissy at manufacturers that deliberately don't provide equivalent support
<TJ-> Because there's no reason not to
<TJ-> Linux gets a bad name from users who don't know this is the cause of poor Linux performance in some way or other
<daftykins> mmm
<daftykins> there's some really weird behaviour out there
<TJ-> BTW, this is a big cause of the recent issues with folks having Wifi radios they cannot turn on, because the rfkill functions are disabled unless "Windows 2012" is the OSI
<daftykins> :/
<TJ-> So if you get one of those, first thing to try is "acpi_osi=XXXXXX" after identifying the most recent Windows version in the DSDT
<Bashing-om> Eyes are crossing, time to call it for this session . later !
<lotuspsychje> good morning mates
<daftykins> \o
<lotuspsychje> hiya daftykins
<daftykins> oy, having to guide someone to use a text editor to edit a file was quite the record breaker
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> vi nightmare?
<daftykins> nano!
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> morning cfhowlett and Ben64
<cfhowlett> hey ^3
<Ben64> hi
 * lotuspsychje slides few coffees around the channel
<Ben64> ew
 * Ben64 grabs a pepsi throwback
<lotuspsychje> lol pepsi
 * cfhowlett wishes he had a cup of freshly brewed Market Spice orange & black tea ...
<lotuspsychje> black chinese tea hmmm never tasted that1
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, nope.  taste from home: http://www.sotaissexy.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/market-spice-tea.jpg
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> thats orange flavored black tea?
<cfhowlett> orange / cinammon         very distinctive and delicious.  sadly, unavailable here.  I may have to request a care package
<lotuspsychje> sounds yummy cfhowlett
<lotuspsychje> i like all kinds of asian food alot
<cfhowlett> :) luckily, me too.  Western food is hit and miss in Beijing.  Even "standard" stuff is different due to different ingredient sources.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> western food is fat and good for heart attacks
<cfhowlett> and that's exactly why we love it!
<lotuspsychje> loool
<daftykins> cfhowlett: was it work that took you out there?
<lotuspsychje> i have other plans to kill myself when im old
<cfhowlett> indeed.
<daftykins> how's the smog?
<daftykins> looks pretty bad in articles i've seen
<lotuspsychje> london is bad also
<daftykins> i've not seen it like that
<daftykins> i'm heading up actually on Thursday
<cfhowlett> when it's bad, it's horrifically bad.  apocalypse, extinction level even bad.  but ... after a strong overnight wind, Beijing can be truly beautiful.
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> time to watch Guardians of the Galaxy
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: shadows of mordor looking very neat on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> thats one bright game to start the gaming on linux future
<daftykins> bright? :) i thought it was all brown!
<lotuspsychje> lol yes very dark bright game
<lotuspsychje> anyway im out also, cleaning day here
<lotuspsychje> cheers guys
<daftykins> enjoy o/
<lotuspsychje> tnx
 * daftykins waits for the kick
<DosTuMai> It's my bad for not having the obvious idea of putting "| pastebinit" on the end...
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> nah dw, bazhang is a fully head-up-ass op who does nothing but enforce the rules without any kind of brains applied to them
<daftykins> sometimes it's useful for the trolls, but in times like this it just goes to show how sad they all are.
<daftykins> i mean i've helped for years but nope, still gotta have a little Hitler barking the rules i already know at me
<DosTuMai> Ugh, he's got a Napoleon complex?
<daftykins> probably :D
<MonkeyDust> Napoleon was of normal length, for his time
<MonkeyDust> i wonder where the expression comes from
<EriC^^> i thought humans used to be taller before
<EriC^^> (?)
<MonkeyDust> no, people were shorter
<daftykins> i heard height kept growing once we ate better, no data to prove it though
<EriC^^> oh, cool
<DosTuMai> That's the current thought. It's diet and healthcare that's made us taller.
<MonkeyDust> you can see that in a museum, clothes were smaller, hence people were shorte
<MonkeyDust> r
<DosTuMai> But I was referring to the "I have slight power, and therefore shall use it!" complex. Or 'mall cop syndrome,' if you prefer.
<MonkeyDust> the trick is; small successes first, so people believe in you... then big successes
<daftykins> ah well if i disconnect throughout the day i'll see you all in here still :P
<daftykins> seriously, years of help and you can still get snuffed out in seconds by some angry twat
<daftykins> laters all \o
<DosTuMai> Zaijian~
<EriC^^> laters \o
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  ikonia would not have been so friendly with you, like bazhang was
<MonkeyDust> or patient
<daftykins> oh i have a history with most of them ;)
<DosTuMai> At least you were more polite than me. I swear like a trooper, it's really hard to keep my typing to 'family' levels.
<DosTuMai> Right, time to reboot my laptop's brain. Back in a few. o7
<daftykins> 12:47 < daftykins> eagles0513875_: kill -USR1 $PID_of_dd
<daftykins> 12:47 -!- #ubuntu Cannot send to channel
<daftykins> *shrug*
<daftykins> DosTuMai: :D ty sir
<DosTuMai> Ma'am*
<daftykins> ok i really gotta go this time *scurries*
<daftykins> ah sorry
<daftykins> (haha tell the guy the progress will be very little if it's not running XD )
<DosTuMai> Wow, I look awesome, now. xD
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje:
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^
<EriC^^> :D
<lotuspsychje> did you guys wait on a chair until i joined?
<EriC^^> i had a flower in my hand
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> he's joining, he's not joining..
<lotuspsychje> wahahaha
<EriC^^> lol
 * lotuspsychje feels the spring breeze in the air
<cfhowlett> flower?  FLOWER?  son, we grown men here.  You come back with a well chilled BREW and we can talk.
<lotuspsychje> oO
<EriC^^> lol
<MonkeyDust> and some blues music
 * EriC^^ takes the testoterone injections away and hides them
<cfhowlett> houston blues music!
<cfhowlett> and the obligatory bbq
<lotuspsychje> mmm bbq
<EriC^^> oh yeah :D
<lotuspsychje> sweet honey spare ribs n beer
<DosTuMai> =o
<lotuspsychje> DosTuMai: welcome :p
<MonkeyDust> =O looks like the Enterprise from star trek
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> and DosTuMai is mr spock
<DosTuMai> Kobayashi Maru.
<lotuspsychje> hai!
<MonkeyDust> mai!
 * DosTuMai grumbles and looks up her dress.
<lotuspsychje> your a girl?
<MonkeyDust> 7 of 9
<lotuspsychje> ioria: hi mate :p
<ioria> hi .... where are the cards ?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<DosTuMai> Unless I'm an emergent AI... haven't decided yet.
<lotuspsychje> im sorry ioria sold the cards for money
<ioria> goood ... bad habit... :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<DosTuMai> I've got a decent deck of Magic, probably wont help there.
<lotuspsychje> so far for quality ubuntu discussions...
<DosTuMai> [insert obligatory Ubuntu rocks statement here]
<lotuspsychje> :p
<DosTuMai> Oki, I've satisfied that requirement.
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/watch-canonical-showing-off-the-latest-unity-8-interface-for-ubuntu-phone-493493.shtml
<DosTuMai> Wait. Ubuntu phones are a thing? To the g00gle-scope!
<ioria> phones are a very good market ....
 * lotuspsychje is waiting for his BQ aquarius 4.5 ubuntu edition to deliver
<DosTuMai> Hmm, I wonder how impact resistant they are...
<lotuspsychje> DosTuMai: shock resistant?
<MonkeyDust> resistance is futile
<DosTuMai> I cycle lots, so that means killing most phones pretty quick...
<lotuspsychje> you ride over the phone?
<DosTuMai> I also crash lots, but that's another thing entirely...
<MonkeyDust> how are phones related to cycling?
<lotuspsychje> phones arent meant to be thrown
<DosTuMai> You get handlebar mounts for phones. It's handy if you're cycling in a new place.
<lotuspsychje> garmin gps for bikes
<lotuspsychje> i see alot of ppl jogging also with iphone branched to their arms
<lotuspsychje> oO
<DosTuMai> But Garmins don't have music...
<lotuspsychje> yes they do
<lotuspsychje> sd card==>music==>listen
<DosTuMai> O_O
<DosTuMai> Why was I not informed of this before? That would've saved the last 6 phones I killed...
<lotuspsychje> lol
<MonkeyDust> poor innocent phones killed
<cfhowlett> they'll be remembered ...
<DosTuMai> Not my fault trees jump out at me.
<lotuspsychje> RIP
<DosTuMai> If trees weren't so evil and fast, those phones would never have been sent to see the great Toaster in the sky.
<MonkeyDust> what are the trees from lord of the rings called again
<DosTuMai> Ents.
<MonkeyDust> yes
<lotuspsychje> those are my fav charatcers of lotr
<MonkeyDust> one of our first games, back in the 80's, on ZX spectrum, was 'the hobbit'
<DosTuMai> That was a great game!
<MonkeyDust> "Say Gandalf; go left"
<lotuspsychje> my first was platoon on c64
<ioria> great  movie !!!
<lotuspsychje> DosTuMai: dont be this guy with your y-phones lol: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jid2A7ldc_8
<MonkeyDust> time for a beer in town, cya!
<ioria> cya... that's terrible.... lotuspsychje
<DosTuMai> lotuspsychje: I only replace my phone when it dies.
<lotuspsychje> :p
<DosTuMai> I'm currently using a Nokia Asha 205.
<DosTuMai> My spare handset because it's useful to keep one in a drawer.
<ioria> i'm very lucky to be poor ...
<lotuspsychje> to be poor is already living back to basic
<lotuspsychje> thats a good thing ioria
<ioria> so i can't buy new stuff ^_^
<lotuspsychje> its the future back2basic and free opensource community
<DosTuMai> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1XfDBb8toplMDJoM2N0S2tMbjg/view?usp=sharing
<DosTuMai> xD
 * DosTuMai strokes her pussy.
<pauljw> heheh... that's just wrong...
<DosTuMai> Oops.
<DosTuMai> Wrong channel...
<DosTuMai> I meant cat...
<pauljw> :)  sure you did
<DosTuMai> Listening to a radio station, DJ says, "stop touching yourself inappropriately." How else is a troll supposed to respond?
<DosTuMai|Fewding> Plug: Tune in to eve-radio.com because it's awesome.
<ioria> who's this gay ? ^_^
<ioria> *guy
<ioria> sorry
<DosTuMai|Fewding> On ERP, Wiggles is playing: Paolo Nutini - Iron Sky
<ioria> nice...
<ioria> we play music for the masses ....
<DosTuMai|Fewding> So pro, Wiggles. xD
<DosTuMai|Fewding> >_<
<DosTuMai|Fewding> You missed Barber's Adaggio in A Minor leading to Switchblade Symphony. xD
<ioria> ghostbusters ....
<DosTuMai|Fewding> And Nine Inch Nails! xD
<DosTuMai|Fewding> It's wrong, but awesome at the same time.
<ioria> yep
<ioria> he is drunk ....
<DosTuMai|Fewding> No, he's like that all the time.
<ioria> good
<DosTuMai|Fewding> I know Wiggles, he's several orders of magnitude crazier while drunk.
<DosTuMai|Fewding> All hail the Almighty Zoidberg. (\/)o_o(\/)
<ioria> my name is Optimus Prime
<DosTuMai|Fewding> We are autonomous cybernetic organisms from the planet Cybertron. *Drop.*
<DosTuMai|Fewding> And some Nero, awesome.
<DosTuMai|Fewding> "American football, the only game longer than golf." Couldn't agree more.
<ioria> rugby....
<DosTuMai|Fewding> It's not rugby if you're wearing more armour than a knight.
<DosTuMai|Fewding> https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn28272-psychedelic-maps-of-ceres-could-reveal-secrets-of-its-surface/
<DosTuMai|Fewding> No. No it wasn't...
<DosTuMai|Fewding> http://www.choishine.com/Projects/giants.html
<DosTuMai> Inna mahff. *Nods.*
<lotuspsychje> good evening mates
<OerHeks> Hi lotus
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: See'n you pop up at this time - not at shift change - Must be a Sunday . \O/
<lotuspsychje> hello OerHeks and Bashing-om
<OerHeks> It is Animalday here in NL.
<OerHeks> oh it is World-Animal-day \o/
<Bashing-om> My pets ( animals ) get spoiled every day .. they do not need a special day .
<lotuspsychje> how you guys like my netbook desktop: http://oi60.tinypic.com/25ioo03.jpg
<OerHeks> Here too, when i just told Drabber it is animal day, he looked silly to me ( like his boss )
<OerHeks> My mom likes that background too, lotus :-D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Pretty, very .. but to fancy for my simple taste .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: hows yours looking like then :p
 * lotuspsychje always curious for user desktops
<OerHeks> Here is mine http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=35lvi14&s=8#.VhF1kHVStBc
<lotuspsychje> nice one OerHeks
<lotuspsychje> !info clementine
<ubot5`> clementine (source: clementine): modern music player and library organizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.3+dfsg-2build1 (vivid), package size 4400 kB, installed size 19114 kB
<DosTuMai> lotuspsychje: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1XfDBb8toplaEhUeHdGb0dDMG8/view
<OerHeks> you guys are all wireless :-(
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: im on netbook atm :p
<lotuspsychje> upstairs cable
<DosTuMai> Laptop here.
<lotuspsychje> DosTuMai: nice1 anime fan? gnome classic?
<DosTuMai> Yes and yes. =]
<OerHeks> grinn anime classic, gnome fan?
<lotuspsychje> lol
 * lotuspsychje feels bit r3v3rs3d
<DosTuMai> It's easier, and I find the side-bar messy.
<lotuspsychje> i got used to unity
<OerHeks> hmmm https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/10/02/canonical-launches-new-internet-of-toys-initiative-with-partners/
<DosTuMai> Hmm, interesting. Shame I'm not on mainland EU.
<DosTuMai> http://xkcd.com/1288/
<ioria> what's that ?
<lotuspsychje> oO
<DosTuMai> You don't read xkcd? o_O
<lotuspsychje> we never heard of this :p
<DosTuMai> D=
<DosTuMai> Jinkies.
<lotuspsychje> we are real noobs here
<ioria> oh... yes... i remember
<ioria> car -> cat
<DosTuMai> Electric -> Atomic.
<DosTuMai> Inside Elon Musks atomic cat. =o
<ioria> "near Piccadilly two cats crashed in to a barber shop...."
<DosTuMai> xD
<ioria> have you ever make a donation via web ? to Wikimedia , for example ... o to Big Cat Rescue ...
<DosTuMai> A few times, yes.
<ioria> how it works ? credit card... pay pal ...
<lotuspsychje> ioria: wich project you wanna support?
<ioria> lotuspsychje, if i had the money, both  ^_?
<DosTuMai> Depends on the company. They usually have a donate link on the website. And lotuspsychje beat me to asking who.
<ioria> ok
<DosTuMai> Wikimedia uses both paypal and credit card payments. No idea about Big Cat Rescue.#
<lotuspsychje> big cats like in lions?
<ioria> http://bigcatrescue.org/      yes,  paypal and visa .... they are awesome guys
<ioria> no need a bank account ....
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> ioria: you can support things free also in the world
<ioria> yes
<ioria> for example, sometimes you can make a donation simply sending an sms with your phone ....
<ioria> i mean ... i need  a bank account :-|
<lotuspsychje> ioria: search for LETS groups in italy, their nice trading systems for free
<ioria> interesting .... thanx
<ioria> bye bye lotuspsychje and DosTuMai
<lotuspsychje> nite
<DosTuMai> A bit late...
<lotuspsychje> :p
<DosTuMai> Helping a friend pic music for his show.
<lotuspsychje> what kind of show
<DosTuMai> Music: Swing, jazz, stuff.
<lotuspsychje> try jamendo.com for free music to share without copyrights
<DosTuMai> Interesting.
<MonkeyDust> or cmd.fm for frree music
<lotuspsychje> also copyright free MonkeyDust ?
<lotuspsychje> cool site
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: alot of forums on that L1 error: http://askubuntu.com/questions/616119/unstable-wireless-with-intel-7260-iwlwifi-after-upgrade-to-15-04
<TJ-> It's a PCIE power management facility.
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<TJ-> It relies on firmware cooperation via ACPI DSDT code; and we all know how the manufacturers make that key off the OS, hence why 2acpi_osi=Windows 2012" or similar can fix it
<lotuspsychje> i wonder if he's fully updated
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: like you say intel should have closed that bug
<TJ-> if its ACPI then we can't blame Intel; it's an HP firmware bug
<TJ-> They make it so the PC is only going to operate correctly with a windows OS
<lotuspsychje> i had weird stuff on hp before with a 'last state wifi' option in bios also once
<lotuspsychje> boot win= wifi works boot ubuntu= no wifi
<Bashing-om> Everytime I see TJ- My day brightens, 'cause I know I am going to learn something .
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> opensource learning is fantastic
<lotuspsychje> who needs those microsux training anyway
<Bashing-om> Uh huh, hands on, real world experience . Now that is the way to know .
<lotuspsychje> even if linux is hard sometimes, it all makes sense when its explained
<DosTuMai|St00f> Unless you're that guy yesterday...
<lotuspsychje> lol did i miss something
<DosTuMai|St00f> "even if linux is hard sometimes, it all makes sense when its explained" Puts Jacob from yesterday in mind.
<TJ-> :D
<TJ-> I often think it's ironic the fuss created over Microsoft requiring UEFI/SecureBoot (which is a good thing in general, as long as Linux can take part in SecureBoot) but zero fuss about manfuacturers making their firmware function worse when Linux is the OS
<lotuspsychje> alot of machines cant block linux to be installed
<lotuspsychje> and with snappy comming...
<OerHeks> TJ-, someone should start a list with UEFI machines that do that.
<TJ-> OerHeks: 1. HP !!!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> ouch !
<TJ-> Seem a lot recently and they all exhibit as wifi radio rfkill hard/soft block issues
<TJ-> s/Seem/Seen/
<OerHeks> that one i didn't see comming :-(
<TJ-> there's also a sub-set of HP that show the same symptoms that can be cured by blacklisting hp-wmi module
 * OerHeks takes a note
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: yeah saw that acer-wmi blacklist in boards also
<lotuspsychje> im curious how linux-firmware will perform on 15.10
<TJ-> Yeah, WMI = Windows Management Instrumention ... its functions have leaked into the ACPI DSDT; really annoying
<TJ-> linux-firmware is just a collection of FW for devices; it doesn't affect this issue at all. FW is for embedded microcontrollers. ACPI DSDT is a byte-code (rather like Java) that the host OS executes, but is defined by the manufacturer
<lotuspsychje> yeah im jumping from one to other thoughts
<TJ-> At least we can decompile DSDT, and if we really want to, replace it with our own
<lotuspsychje> if anyone finds an EID identity card reader chipset that works out of the box on ubuntu, lemme know ok
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, ask JanC maybe?
<lotuspsychje> if he's awake
<lotuspsychje> probably in idle zone
<lotuspsychje> ok im out for today
<lotuspsychje> nite nite mates
<OerHeks> :-)
<JanC> I think most eID readers use the same or similar chips
<JanC> mine has a ACR38U chip
<JanC> or something compatible with that
<DosTuMai|St00f> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1XfDBb8toplVzZneXMySlg5ZGM
<JanC> (assuming we are talking about the Belgian and not the Estonian eID ;) )
<TJ-> Or the Cattle ID :)
<daftykins> hi all \o
<daftykins> TJ-: i think i helped someones situation with that DSDT stuff already :D
<TJ-> YAY :)
<daftykins> just to confirm though, when they have the 2012 entry the boot parameter should read: acpi_osi="Windows 2012" ?
<TJ-> or including the quotes "acpi_osi=Windows 2012"  ... if you do it your way, and look at /proc/cmdline after boot, you'll see the quotes surround the entire parameter
<daftykins> hrmm
<TJ-> So, if it is added to /etc/default/grub you need to escape the quotes with \" ... \"
<daftykins> hmm that adds some complication
<TJ-> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="\"acpi_osi=Windows 2012\""
<daftykins> i was concerned about the space if i avoided them all
<TJ-> when added manually via GRUB editing, your way is fine
<daftykins> ah right, i find when we tell users to try something temporarily they inevitably end up putting it in as a permanent measure :(
<daftykins> must be higher google results for that edit :D
<daftykins> ah well, still banned for now so it may be a while anyway :)
<TJ-> banned?
<daftykins> yeah in #ubuntu, just not kicked
<TJ-> how come!?
<daftykins> well, lets say one of the more Napoleonic ops decided i should be told the rules again despite having helped for years
<daftykins> as someone from in here was asking a question which i mentioned was easily found online
<daftykins> then i may have questioned the intelligence of said op :)
 * TJ- rolls eyes
<daftykins> i suspect i'm on a time out / being made to go and grovel for its' removal
<DosTuMai|St00f> My bad for not defining search strings properly and having the bright idea of adding "| pastebinit" on the end.
<TJ-> That's ridiculous. One reason I've never become an Op is several of those that are seem to me to have the wrong attitude. Anyone who wants to be an Op generally isn't suitable
<daftykins> naaah, i have an ongoing history with the ops ;)
<TJ-> [#ubuntu] *!*@pdpc/supporter/21for7/daftykins banned by bazhang (~bazhang@unaffiliated/bazhang) on Sun, 04 Oct 2015 12:22:36
<daftykins> yeah i don't think i would ever seek a position of authority on this network, even if i were op material
<Bashing-om> The things I miss when I sleep !
<daftykins> :D
<OerHeks> This is sad, but you have struggled with bazang before ..
<daftykins> *nod*
<TJ-> We should have mode +F on the channel so at least folks who are banned from the main channel are forwarded to another unregulated
<TJ-> Right! I'm off to bed before midnight for once, try to get my hours back to daylight :)
<Bashing-om> OK, new guy - me - has to ask .. whatever become of the 'team spirit' that banning has been a justified action ?
<daftykins> TJ-: that's what i was doing by being up 'til midday XD
<daftykins> ooh i'd dread to come back and find myself in -offtopic though ;)
<TJ-> LOL it never works for long
<TJ-> daftykins: #ubuntu-sinbin
<daftykins> nah i do a few days then i'm gone again :>
<daftykins> hehe
<daftykins> Bashing-om: apparently years of service means nothing to them, if you call them out your name is mud regardless
<DosTuMai> Night, TJ-. o/
<TJ-> I've got 4 0-U vertical CDUs to strip down and rebuild tomorrow, and to do that I need to clear a heck of a lot of workbench space
<daftykins> yep nn TJ- \o
<OerHeks> :-)
<daftykins> if that Sac... user comes back i think it's the case of being in a USB 3.0 port instead of 2.0
<daftykins> right, time for an early night as well \o
<DosTuMai> Night, daftykins. o/
<Bashing-om> I try and hold it together 'til ya return .
<DosTuMai> Well, I'm going to grumble at lotuspsychje tomorrow. Already downloaded 27 albums from the website they linked...
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-10-03
<Bashing-om> OK, back up - fsck says I have no problem . Good deal !
<Bashing-om> Nope, still with problems in the GUI .. going down and see what I can find out .
<OerHeks> read only, sure smart is oke?
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Well . was OK last I checked .. now however .. I getting sector I/O errors .. LiveDVD e2fsck here I come .
<Bashing-om> OK, back up . RFO .. suspect dust on the sata connection cable, as fsck and SMART saw no problems after cleaning again and L O O K I N G . So far so good .
<Bashing-om> I will no longer be a terminal snob .. I did know/realize how much I would miss a GUI 'til I did not have one !
<OerHeks> awesome :-
<Bashing-om> fingers crossed . Time will tell :)
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<nicomachus> evening
<lotuspsychje> hey there nicomachus
<nicomachus> how's life across the pond?
<lotuspsychje> great on this side :p
<lotuspsychje> its been a while since ive seen graphics issues in main...
<lotuspsychje> perhaps xenial has improved overall graphics card support
<nicomachus> I want to think it's because more are using the OS drivers
<lotuspsychje> yeah probably
<nicomachus> I'm trying to figure out if this MP3 is actually 192 kbps or not. but I'm not real good at spectrum analysis
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: does properties of the mp3 not show it?
<nicomachus> yea but that doesn't mean it wasn't transcoded up from 128 or something
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> not sure on that
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: maybe the ubuntu studio guys might know it
<nicomachus> there's an audiophile channel at #redditaudio. they'll know
<lotuspsychje> cool
<Bashing-om> All is well for a night that ends well - OS still up and looking stable . G nite
<daftykins> :>
<ducasse> morning all
<lotuspsychje> hello ducasse & daftykins
<ducasse> hi lotus - all good?
<lotuspsychje> yeah splendid day off here, what about in norway?
<ducasse> freezing :-/
<lotuspsychje> aww
<lotuspsychje> thats the minus side of a beautifull country :p
<ducasse> weather is good but it's quite cold. even the cat stays inside :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> anyone has a million dollar plz?
<lotuspsychje> http://variety.com/2016/digital/news/revenant-peanuts-movie-piracy-1-1-million-20th-century-fox-1201874892/
<lotuspsychje> lol
<baizon> yeah that will stop piracy for sure :D
<lotuspsychje> baizon: they set an example, dont steal from the studios :p
<baizon> like i said, that will stop piracy for sure :D
<lotuspsychje> heh
<baizon> especially from countrys that dont give a f*** about the us law
<ducasse> netflix has probably done more to reduce piracy than mpaa and the studios ever will.
<baizon> that is so true
<lotuspsychje> now europe wants to force google about android monopoly lol
<lotuspsychje> war of the giants
<baizon> yep, it started with apple
<baizon> maybe then i can finally buy an ubuntu phone :)
<lotuspsychje> lolll
<baizon> i mean 13 billion, thats good money
<lotuspsychje> does that even fit on my account number?
<lotuspsychje> 0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<baizon> :)
<lotuspsychje> ok breakfast guys
<lotuspsychje> see you all later and dont spend too much money ok :p
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-10-04
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<daftykins> good morning sir!
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/niaspkr87zalf0d/IMG_20161004_032645.jpg?dl=0
<daftykins> kitty says hi :D
<lotuspsychje> hey daftykins
<lotuspsychje> lets have a look :p
<lotuspsychje> cool & sleepy
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/10/windows-10-linux-subsystem-ubuntu-16-04
<daftykins> hehehe
<daftykins> OS-ception
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> i dont get this story
<daftykins> hmm?
<lotuspsychje> MS in love with linux..
<daftykins> must've been trusty before :>
<daftykins> yeah you know they run Azure on Linux? :D
<daftykins> i always heard the MSN chat platform was Linux too
<lotuspsychje> i know
<lotuspsychje> there's plenty business mixing both worlds...but why enabled each others Os inside the Os?
<lotuspsychje> thats like enabling win10 virtualbox by default in a xenial?
<lotuspsychje> too much love lol
<lotuspsychje> i think MS just gets scared of the world impact of linux, and what to do something about its image
<lotuspsychje> want
<daftykins> from where i stand Linux is definitely no threat on the desktop (:
<lotuspsychje> for us there's no problem
<lotuspsychje> but every machine that gets linux installed, another vanished box to put a payed Os on right?
<lotuspsychje> i always wonder how much money they make with that windows app store
<daftykins> well it still strikes me as in its' infancy
<daftykins> but most people will be putting Linux on a machine that came with Windows, so it's already bought
<lotuspsychje> also true
<lotuspsychje> okay working day guys, have a great one!
<lotuspsychje> laterz daftykins & Bashing-om
<dax> yes, WSL was trusty before
<dax> or, well, still is, since most people (including me) aren't on Insider builds
<daftykins> *nod*
<ducasse> morning all
<daftykins> heya \i
<daftykins> oops \o
<ducasse> how are things? :)
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Comming into a slow watch .
<daftykins> ooh hey Bashing-om didn't see you there :>
<ducasse> Bashing-om: yes, but i see the nazi trolls have already started their day :(
<daftykins> ducasse: all good here thanks, although i've been awake 6pm to 6am since i got back, which doesn't work too well!
<ducasse> daftykins: that can't be fun :(
<Bashing-om> daftykins: But if ya need peace and quiet, that is the time to work .
<daftykins> oh i've not been working yet XD
<daftykins> considering it today though
<Bashing-om> well, yeah .. a good time to consider .. if ya want to take it up ( or not ) ... considering is a good thing . Not to imply that ya got to do anything .. but just a maybe .
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/0eohgbsd9ga23ao/Screenshot_20161004-071737.png?dl=0 looks like my mates wife needs to dust for cobwebs :>
<Bashing-om> An interesting shot for posterity :)
<Bashing-om> AHHMMM,,, outta here, can do this no more , later !
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<OerHeks> hi lotus !
<lotuspsychje> hey OerHeks
<lotuspsychje> big bank crisis in belgium
<OerHeks> oh?
<lotuspsychje> 3000 jobs canceled at ING bank
<lotuspsychje> 600 offices will shutdown
<OerHeks> yeah, heared about that, 1200 offices in such small country.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> but the topguys of course leave with big bonus
<brushdemon> noice
<OerHeks> Why don't we tax those american banks with billions ?
<brushdemon> (not really)
<OerHeks> So i decided to buy a dutch Philips tv :-D
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: ordered it yet?
<OerHeks> Yes, friday i can pick it up.
<lotuspsychje> wich model?
<OerHeks> Dunno, not that big, i think it got that backlight stuff too
<OerHeks> ( 2nd hand)
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> ambient light
<lotuspsychje> ive watched that in a friends house, when the movie did grass scene, his wall was green aswell
<lotuspsychje> our samsung is also still 40 " oerheks
<lotuspsychje> thats enough for led
<OerHeks> 28" inch i think, ambilight.
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> collegue of mine bought a 52" samsung, at 3 meters from his couch..
<OerHeks> anyway, couple decided to go live together, she bought everything new, 1.5-2 years ago.
<OerHeks> washer, dryer, furnace, vaccuumcleaner, beds, bookshelves ( too late, i got mine 2 weeks ago) .. no computer :-(
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: its the couple you gonna buy the tv from?
<OerHeks> Jups.
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: does it have usb ports to play stuff from?
<OerHeks> Yes, and most important hdmi, and a slot for the digital tv card
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<OerHeks> else i would not spend 75 euro ..
<lotuspsychje> hdmi is a must :p
<lotuspsychje> seems good price for it
<OerHeks> reasonable, yes.
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: full hd or hd ready?
<OerHeks> Full, i have the old hd-ready myself. it must be an upgrade, else i will stick with my old one.
<lotuspsychje> wich is your old one?
<OerHeks> samsung, 19 inch, nearly 7 years old
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> sell it for 50 :p
<OerHeks> No, not that fast..
<OerHeks> and maybe i will give it away, whem i am certain the tv is oke
<lotuspsychje> oh right
<lotuspsychje> second hand is always a risk, but a new buy also
<lotuspsychje> got a friend bought a samsung and got the cloud tearing factory issue
<OerHeks> i was in doubt, replacing something that works, i don't watch tv that often.
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys
<lotuspsychje> have agreat one
<OerHeks> finally, serious competition.. http://news.softpedia.com/news/alwsl-project-lets-you-install-arch-linux-in-the-windows-subsystem-for-linux-508956.shtml
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-10-05
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-10-06
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Any idea " 28.869] (EE) NVIDIA:     consult the NVIDIA README for details. " where this log file is located ?
<OerHeks> Dunno, i got curious about that nv 950 too.. maybe nomodeset?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<pauljw> hi lotuspsychje :)
<lotuspsychje> hey pauljw
<lotuspsychje> how are you?
<pauljw> just fine thanks, you?
<lotuspsychje> great here
<pauljw> :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-10-07
<OerHeks> miauw
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Dutch for English Meow - cat means to get ones attention - ?
<OerHeks> prrrrt prrrt prrrt
<OerHeks> yes, Bashing-om
<OerHeks> I am bad in phonetic writing
<Bashing-om> In spite of in-place standards, perhaps we would all be better off to practice phonetic writing, Hummmm .
<OerHeks> nom nom nom
<OerHeks> = cheese sandwich
<Bashing-om> Now that ^ we do understand ! Milk chocolate here ... yummy yummy .
<OerHeks> uh oh, Matthew is een monster, maybe stronger than Katrina
<Bashing-om> yeah, I have heard dire threats .. ! .. The USA may be in for a big one again .
<Bashing-om> OK, eyes are crossing. beddy bye for me .
<ducasse> morning all
<OerHeks> hey ducasse
<ducasse> hi OerHeks - how are you and drapper today?
<OerHeks> He had a cold yesterday, nearly crying .. but we are oke now, thanks. how are you ?
<OerHeks> did you feel the frost ?
<OerHeks> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-10-yakkety-yak-final-freeze-now-in-effect-it-launches-on-october-13-509047.shtml
<ducasse> oh, poor drapper. my cat is refusing to go outside, it's cold here.
<ducasse> currently upgrading to yakkety, almost finished with the laptop.
<OerHeks> Is there a way to edit the !unetbootin factoid and change it to etcher ? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/etcher-usb-image-burner-tool-linux-open-source
<OerHeks> multi platform, and multi os tool, linux/osx/windows
<ducasse> OerHeks: /msg ubottu !no, unetbootin is <reply> factoid text goes here
<Ben64> except that would be silly
<Ben64> unetbootin is not unetbootin
<OerHeks> well,  a warning for the unetbootin bug would be helpfull in that factoid
<OerHeks> and the tool is not really helpfull, only linux isos
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Bashing-om> !info dbconfig-common
<ubot5> dbconfig-common (source: dbconfig-common): framework that helps packages to manage databases. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.4ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 568 kB, installed size 1403 kB
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-10-08
<Bashing-om> !info dbconfig-mysql
<ubot5> dbconfig-mysql (source: dbconfig-common): dbconfig-common MySQL/MariaDB support. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> Shift change Hiya lotuspsychje !
<lotuspsychje> heya Bashing-om how are you today
<Bashing-om> Oh, just peachy keen fine . All look'n brite this day . And your side ?
<lotuspsychje> all great here
<lotuspsychje> day off today :p
<Bashing-om> It is amazing how the appreciation of a day off is when ya punching that clock !
<lotuspsychje> yeah
 * Bashing-om still luxuriating in *NOT* punching that clock ( subject to change ) .
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> dax: ive seen alot of hibernate issues + ubuntu in main, would it be interesting for a !hibernate debug trigger?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: I need to call it a night . ya mind taking over for Argen if/when he shows back up ? login loop  367 driver should have installed from PPA, need to verify the .Xauthoruty and .ICEauthority files .
<ducasse> good morning all!
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse µ
<ducasse> morning lotus, how are you?
<lotuspsychje> great on this side
<lotuspsychje> you?
<ducasse> good, thanks. plugged an ssd into my laptop last night \o/
<lotuspsychje> wich brand?
<ducasse> a cheapo kingston, just because i had one lying around. still much better, though.
<lotuspsychje> booting fastly now?
<ducasse> *everything* is fast now :)
<lotuspsychje> on i3?
<ducasse> i3, yes. copied my old config over and installed yakkety. had some problems with the wifi driver, but it's kind of fixed.
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> i read unity8 still got alot of issues
<lotuspsychje> so sticking with xenial here
<ducasse> yakkety will still use 7, 8 will only be an optional preview thing
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<ducasse> the convergence thing could be interesting, if only someone makes devices with ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> its about time a manufacturer starts with ubuntu
<ducasse> maybe one of the chinese will, like huawei or zte
<lotuspsychje> i hope its something decent
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: anyhow, ubuntu sites says there's a device comming
<lotuspsychje> but how and when..
<ducasse> oh? what kind and from where?
<lotuspsychje> they dont mention
<lotuspsychje> https://www.ubuntu.com/phone/devices
<ducasse> "coming soon"...
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> breakfast time guys
<lotuspsychje> have a good one!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<ducasse> \o BluesKaj + pauljw
<pauljw> hey ducasse
<BluesKaj> hi ducasse
<ducasse> all well with you?
<pauljw> good here
<pauljw> you
<ducasse> messing with fonts, otherwise good :)
<BluesKaj> fine here as well
<BluesKaj> mucking about with rpi3 again . trying find an OS that suits the tde -trinity desktop that doesn't leave too many crumbs behind when I substitute the TDE desktop for the existing one
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset
<ubot5> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-10-09
<lotuspsychje> good morning guys
<daftykins> \o howdy
<Bashing-om> Hiya lotuspsychje !
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om & daftykins
<lotuspsychje> how are you tonight
<daftykins> none too shabby here thanks, not much going on except for me keeping really funny times again D:
<lotuspsychje> think i found some icons without copyright and attribution
<lotuspsychje> http://iconmonstr.com/collections/
<daftykins> how handy!
<lotuspsychje> to replace my category images on my site
<daftykins> :>
<daftykins> i need to get exercising and lose some weight! but then it's winter :/
<lotuspsychje> yeah eating good things is always so tempting
<lotuspsychje> morning baizon
<daftykins> :D and i did a lot of that on my travels!
<lotuspsychje> cant resist other countrys food myself
<daftykins> :) when i landed in the US my friend had a whole packet of the lotus biscuits for me ;)
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<daftykins> i still had them once i got home!
<daftykins> hrmm still 1hr 23 mins 'til sunrise here, bah
<baizon> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> when i went to japan i eat so much
<lotuspsychje> and they all expose the plates at the window mmmm
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i'd be too nervous how to even order
<lotuspsychje> oh they mostly understand english
<daftykins> dim sum chinese in the US somewhere a few years back was enough of a "what the hell is happening" experience :>
<lotuspsychje> as long as you dont get dog on the menu lol
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> that'd be a bit 'ruff' ;)
<lotuspsychje> welcome dipanshu
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: are you still going with the kitchen work for the moment?
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: yes, with too much hours going on, 38h/week
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: they cant find a 4th kitchen help atm
<daftykins> oof
<lotuspsychje> so i dont have much time to work on my business
<daftykins> ah yeah you need the part time nature!
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> ideal would be 20/week
<lotuspsychje> thats 4 days off on 7
<lotuspsychje> now i have 2-3 days off
<lotuspsychje> weekend doesnt count, as its open 7/7
<lotuspsychje> holidays too
<daftykins> :<
<daftykins> i hear the guy next to my place working every day of the week in the kitchen there, must be gruelling
<lotuspsychje> yikes
<lotuspsychje> dipanshu: its called highlighting on irc
<lotuspsychje> dipanshu: you can chat about ubuntu here
<dipanshu> Oh. Yeah. I'll look it up. Thanks!
<Bashing-om> Me is outta here , calling it , :
<lotuspsychje> !systemd | daftykins
<ubot5> daftykins: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<daftykins> :D
<dynamitekid21> what are the benefits of ubuntu?
<daftykins> easy to use distro with sane defaults to packages that tend to work out of the box
<lotuspsychje> +1
<lotuspsychje> dynamitekid21: also a safer and more stable system
<daftykins> good community for support too, so much so other people often fake they use ubuntu so they can get help in #ubuntu
<dynamitekid21> is it the best to use for someone who is new to Linux? I'm only using the pc for movies, surfing the net and writing essays
<lotuspsychje> dynamitekid21: its hard to say, whats the best.. thats a users choice really
<lotuspsychje> dynamitekid21: but for what you will be doing, ubuntu will work just fine
<daftykins> yeah those are quite simple needs tbh, what are you using right now?
<dynamitekid21> ubuntu and NO problems at all. Windows Vista gave me bsod for months!!!
<daftykins> hmm well that sounds more like a bad install done badly, but Vista was dire even when done well :) so that's wise to dump it
<dynamitekid21> it's so odd
<dynamitekid21> I had bsod often
<dynamitekid21> opened up the pc
<dynamitekid21> went away for 2 months
<dynamitekid21> came back like crazy
<dynamitekid21> then it went away
<daftykins> heh
<dynamitekid21> what do you think was causing it?
<daftykins> doesn't seem like something worth thinking about this late after the event
<daftykins> though were it mine i'd be combing the logs under ubuntu there to see if it was having any issues, tends to be that there can be hardware issues that just get masked more when Linux is in use
<dynamitekid21> I just don't want it to happen again
<daftykins> well you got rid of Vista so there's that
<dynamitekid21> lol
<ducasse> morning daftykins, lotuspsychje
<daftykins> heya \o
<daftykins> dynamitekid21: i'd be impressed if you got ubuntu BSOD'ing
<dynamitekid21> does it happen?
<daftykins> no
<daftykins> well major issues would never present that way :>
<dynamitekid21> why is ubuntu so stable?
<daftykins> Windows always has been for me too.
<daftykins> only times i see BSODs across mine and all my clients systems is when there's a hardware failure / in my youth, if i were overclocking
<dynamitekid21> do you choose Windows our Linux
<daftykins> both, Windows on my desktop as i support people that use it and need exposure - but i run Linux servers
<daftykins> also support macs sometimes, but try to avoid it - doesn't help to be bias in this game :D
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse :p
<ducasse> morning lotus, how are things?
<lotuspsychje> great here
<lotuspsychje> working day again
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i don't like the weekends, i can't work ;)
<ducasse> allergy? :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> they all come to eat sunday brunches
<lotuspsychje> so i need to be there :p
<daftykins> ooh that sounds like a good use of a sunday
 * daftykins pops along to lotus' workplace
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> http://www.oubruncher.com/photos1/2949_1.jpg
<lotuspsychje> this is what you would get
<daftykins> is that raw salmon o0
<lotuspsychje> smoked
<daftykins> mmm orange juice
 * ducasse suddenly gets hungry
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> but most is biologic food, so prices are rather high
<lotuspsychje> 15 euro for a brunch or so
<daftykins> hmm i don't even know the conversion rate
<lotuspsychje> https://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/05/9c/ee/cc/le-pain-quotidien.jpg
<lotuspsychje> and these are the tartines i make
<daftykins>  daftykins: £13.52  (British pounds)
<daftykins> bots are handy
<lotuspsychje> heh
<lotuspsychje> showertime & breakfast guys
<lotuspsychje> have a nice lazy one!
<ducasse> you too!
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<lotuspsychje> cheers
<ducasse> daftykins: how was your trip to the states?
<daftykins> all good thanks! very tiring though :>
<daftykins> Rocky Mountain National Park was beautiful to hike in
<daftykins> sorry bear with me, just about to pop down the shop and then give a bike i cleaned up a quick test ride :>
<ducasse> have a fun ride :)
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> I am backing up on a new 2tb hdd, 4 days untill 16.10 arrives
<ducasse> installed yakkety fresh on my laptop two days ago, might upgrade the desktop today
<OerHeks> 300 gb sofar .. 1 tb to go
<daftykins> ah back at last
<daftykins> gm OerHeks \o
<OerHeks> gm to you too, daftykins
<OerHeks> now you can clean the bike again :-D
<daftykins> hehe, nah she's all good, no rain today
<daftykins> there was some water on the road, but i slowed for it ;)
<daftykins> seems the island is even doing something about a cycle lane stretch where a couple of people have been killed, too!
<OerHeks> sometime soon i want new blades and a chain for my bike.
<daftykins> ooh yeah have you been doing many miles?
<OerHeks> i have noticed some notches are half broken.
<OerHeks> but it rides perfectly :-)
<OerHeks> yes, drabber and me like the bike
<OerHeks> on my old bike drabbers bag hangs around my neck, now the bag swings freely below me
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> ah some chain links bad eh?
<daftykins> i'm awaiting some new tires for my higher end bike, then i'll get to ride that one on the road again too, i've missed that one :D
<OerHeks> no, but when i refresh the blade, is should do the chain too.
<OerHeks> c/is/i
<OerHeks> +- 125 euro together
<daftykins> mmm when i did the cassette, front two chain rings i use and the chain, it was amazing
<daftykins> £90 only for that whole set :> highish end too
<daftykins> mmm that sounds about the same
<OerHeks> jups
<OerHeks> ex montage
<daftykins> XD
<OerHeks> ( not sure if this is good english)
<daftykins> i'm thinking of the montage sequences in films
<OerHeks> or labour costs
<daftykins> oh i see yeah
<daftykins> that's how we say it :>
<ducasse> ordered a new toy - https://routerboard.com/RB962UiGS-5HacT2HnT
<ducasse> \o/
<daftykins> nice :)
<daftykins> i got one of these for Spain - https://linitx.com/product/linitx-apu-1d-3nicusbrtc-pfsense-embed-firewall-kit-red/14094
<daftykins> left it wired only, just got some consumer WAPs for the property
<ducasse> nice :) i've got a rb2011 from before, so i wanted a mikrotik ap. routeros is nice :)
<daftykins> hmm not seen that one
<ducasse> mikrotik has an integrated management thingy, so i can admin both from the same interface. also fewer things to learn.
<daftykins> dee-da-dee
 * daftykins puts the kettle on for the channel
<ducasse> good idea :)
<daftykins> oh man the forecast lied, it just rained a bit
<daftykins> glad i missed that ;D
<ducasse> no rain here, but reeeally cold :(
<daftykins> so soon?
<ducasse> yup.
<daftykins> i had to switch from shorts to trousers the other day :<
 * daftykins fires up Forza Horizon 3
<ducasse> just a couple of degrees today, was freezing last night (ice in the grass)
<daftykins> :O
<ducasse> the cat is _totally_ refusing to go out, she just looked outside and promptly laid down on a blanket on the couch :)
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> i went out to check on the washing machine, mine stubbornly stepped out then realised it was a mistake
 * OerHeks kicks drabber out to the balcony
<OerHeks> he seems to see a friend down the road, and is barking :-D
<daftykins> haha
<OerHeks> It is the other chihuahua here in the building, Pip. ( nice lady owner too)
<daftykins> oh i see, nearby - that makes sense
<BluesKaj_> Hi folks
<Bashing-om> Go'n over to my brother's ..check on hom ..back in a few hours .
<aVenger_> Ubuntu has saved my life :)
<aVenger_> I was getting bsod every boot up for months!
<aVenger_> switched over to ubuntu and now have now problems at all
<OerHeks> :-) good to hear, aVenger_
<aVenger_> OerHeks: do you use ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Yes, for some years now
<aVenger_> what are the benefits of ubuntu over windows vista?
<aVenger_> vista was my previous os
<OerHeks> large community, lots of software, and it is an easy linux version.
<OerHeks> all updates trough 1 channel.
<Bashing-om> ++ It is open source, freely given software for you to do with as you want .
<aVenger_> what do you mean by 'all updates....'
<OerHeks> you don't need to update selective programs
<aVenger_> is there an option to update everything?
<OerHeks> ehh, that is what i just said, the update mechanism does it all.
<aVenger_> how about if you only what to update a particular app rather then updating everything?
<OerHeks> nope
<OerHeks> why would you?
<aVenger_> ubuntu is amazing though
<aVenger_> totally love it
<aVenger_> OerHeks: it has a good look to it
<aVenger_> OerHeks: have you had any issues with ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Yes, my pc boots so fast, i don see the pretty intro flash
<OerHeks> :-D
<aVenger_> OerHeks: is most of the software released these days designed for windows?
<OerHeks> i dont care about windows.
<OerHeks> maybe someone else knows, i don't understand what you are thinking ..
<Bashing-om> aVenger_: Install synaptic; and go nuts looking at the available software - something now like 40,000 packages .
<aVenger_> nice
<aVenger_> will ubuntu support the latest drivers for hardware?
<aVenger_> graphics card
<aVenger_> new mouse
<aVenger_> external hdd
<OerHeks> Linux in general takes some time for supporting the latest hardware. we don't get paid you know
<aVenger_> OerHeks: are drivers needed to run hardware?
<OerHeks> this is not a discussion, i stop here.
<aVenger_> OerHeks: ?
<OerHeks> join #ubuntu for support.
<aVenger_> OerHeks: im amazed you guys don't get paid for providing such a great service
<aVenger_> windows charge yet ubuntu is better and is free?
<aVenger_> how does that work out?
<Bashing-om> !host
<OerHeks> ..name
<OerHeks> :-D
<Bashing-om> !hostname
<ubot5> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Yep . that the one ! thanks :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-10-02
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> =>every morning on irc again yess
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Hey hey ! . How is your efi grub install skills ? new install .
<lotuspsychje> we need EriC^^ for that mate
<lotuspsychje> !ping EriC^^ EFI problems ALERT
<ubot5> lotuspsychje: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Bashing-om> think here all we have to do is disable secure boot ? maybe .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: to do what?
<lotuspsychje> single ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: trying to install grub on a fresh install ,, where he attempted install to the partition .
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: dual booting win .
<lotuspsychje> ah, not the expert in duals here
<lotuspsychje> we need EriC^^ :p
<lordievader> Good morning
<EriC^^> hey guys
<EriC^^> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey EriC^^, how are you doing?
<lotuspsychje> morning guys
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lordievader> How are you?
<lotuspsychje> great here
<lotuspsychje> new work starts today
<lordievader> New work?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: yeah got new kitchen work, better hours to combine with my biz
<lordievader> New kitchen work, what do you mean?
<lordievader> A new customer? New job?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: yeah new job
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: parttime and combining with lotus computers
<lordievader> Oh, nice!
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: That be Lotus ComPuters :)
<lordievader> So you install kitchens now?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: lol, no kitchen restaurant work
<lordievader> Ah, that type of kitchen work :P
<Bashing-om> Good nite giys - gonna shut it down .
<lotuspsychje> off to work guys cheers :p
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<demo_> Has anyone had a visual glitches in 16.04 LTS with the side-bar?
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-10-03
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: not sure if vivekenanda's issue was solved yesterday
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Ubknown .. But I bet that installing with a EFI usb did the trick .
<lotuspsychje> might be
<Bashing-om> unknown*
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lotuspsychje> on the train lordievader ?
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje. No. Finished my master assignment, no need anymore to travel to Utrecht.
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<Bashing-om> good nite - 'Nuf \o
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<oerheks> interesting, Popey announced https://community.ubuntu.com/ > https://popey.com/blog/posts/new-ubuntu-community-hub-launched.html
<popey> :D
<oerheks> hi popey, this is more in line with askubuntu, looks good!
<popey> Thanks. Suggestions for improvements most welcome!
 * oerheks continues washing windows* ( not the trademark)
<nicomachus> I downloaded this desktop news/weather app called Coffee that was featured on OMGUbuntu and it's really, really bad
<nicomachus> why is OMGUbuntu recommending crap like that
<nicomachus> Like, it takes up 1/3 of my desktop and is always-on-top. no way to change that setting. There's only 6 possible news sources to choose from, mostly international (BBC, etc), and it wouldn't even load once I set those sources and my location for weather. Just kept spinning the loading icon for 10 mins.
<nicomachus> WHY would anyone use that over something like newsbeuter or just a damn browser.
<nicomachus> Spotify client also seems to have gotten 2 updates within the last week. And they seem to be major updates because it removes my desktop icon each time and makes me re-add it. Usually there are months between updates for spotify.
<nicomachus> Maybe they're finally devoting some resources to us poor linux fools?
<BluesKaj> still can't read the fonts on a large monitor, there no font options
<BluesKaj> on spotify linux
<BluesKaj> readable on a 50inch TV on windows, but not linux
<nicomachus> Odd. Ubuntu fonts usually scale really well, but idk if they're using Ubuntu fonts.
<nicomachus> I do use Spotify on my HTPC and throw it up on the 55-inch in the living room often, don't usually have much trouble.
<BluesKaj> spotify fonts aren't readable from 10' away here
<BluesKaj> and I still don't need glasses :-)
<Asero> Mh
<nicomachus> Mh
<BluesKaj> mhz
<nicomachus> interesting. NordVPN has a Chrome extension now and it puts all Chrome traffic through the VPN but nothing else.
<BluesKaj> I'm using PIA , it has a lot of servers and also a separate proxy thru the netherlands for various clients like irc or torrents etc.
<BluesKaj> nicomachus,  I've read good things about the Nord vpn service
<nicomachus> BluesKaj: I like it much better than PIA. PIA was getting too politically active for my tastes, and doing it in a way I despise. Nord let pay for 2 years with a pre-paid VISA card and I've seen better speeds and more options for connections.
<BluesKaj> nicomachus, I see, my internet connection is basic dsl here in the boonies and I haven't noticed much diff between DL speeds with it, as for thier political actions, the only thing I know about is their dispute with Russia about vpn privacy issues, so they pulled the servers there.
<nicomachus> they've been getting into US politics with very misleading, click-bait headlines on their blog. And donating to political causes. No thanks. I want a VPN tht focuses on providing VPN service. Not politics.
<nicomachus> And I have a gigabit fiber connection so I definitely notice the speed.
<BluesKaj> I see Nordvpn  has a 72% off sale for 2 yrs serveice...very tempting ,but I just paid up for a year back in April. I'll check them out again next spring
<nicomachus> Yea that's the deal I got.
<BluesKaj> nicomachus, just found out that PIA also has the vpn extension for google-chrome, just finished setting it up
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-10-04
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lordievader> Good morning
<jink> 'sup, kids.
<jink> Happy World Animal Day.  You all get an extra treat today. :P
<lordievader> o/
<ducasse> morning all
<lordievader> Hey ducasse, how are you?
<ducasse> good thanks, lordievader - and you?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<lotuspsychje> bbl work
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<BluesKaj> hey pauljw
<pauljw> hi BluesKaj, how's it going?
<BluesKaj> just fine thanks, pauljw, and you ?
<pauljw> good here
<nicomachus> it's playoff time for American baseball. :D
<pauljw> :)
<BluesKaj> well it's called the "World Series" ...never undesrstood why, because no other leagues other than the American and National Leagues are allowed to participate :-)
<BluesKaj> we all know what that implies , but it's rather presumptuous
<BluesKaj> just funnin' btw ... i always liked baseball, even played it a bit as a kid
<pauljw> how many other viable leagues were in existence when it was so named?  it is an American sport
<BluesKaj> yup, so it should be called the US series or some such
<pauljw> some such as World Series??  if they were the only leagues in the world at the time, it's not wrong.
<pauljw> ...but maybe the rug we're sweeping the rest of history under is big enough for baseball, too.
<BluesKaj>  this site debunks internet myths and it seems derive from world championship series from the 1880s or so http://www.snopes.com/business/names/worldseries.asp
<BluesKaj> but it's still presumptuous :-)
<nacc> there are canadian teams :)
<BluesKaj> there were lots of baseball teams in Canada, especially in 1903
<nacc> yeah
<nacc> was just saying the "us series" would also be wrong
<BluesKaj> but they didn't have money to challenge the American pros
<BluesKaj> Canada invented hockey but it took American money, arenas and fans to make it a pro league
<nicomachus> pauljw: there are a lot of asian and south american leagues
<nicomachus> japan and korea in particular are noteworthy
<nicomachus> But also, yes, Canadian teams.
<nicomachus> well, not just "team". Used to be "teams"
<nicomachus> s/not/now/
<BluesKaj> there's also a  baseball world cup plus the olympics
<daftykins> nicomachus: so i guess the Royals as we knew them are now gone, who knows how many players will leave!
<nicomachus> at least 3 key players. and we already let 5 coaches go.
<BluesKaj> what's happening with the Royals?
<daftykins> well they didn't make it to postseason this year, most likely due to getting rid of too many good players for this season
<daftykins> doubt it was really the coaches fault, but they got the axe anyway
<nicomachus> ehh... our pitching was pretty sub-standard. And the pitching coach was the big one they let go.
<nicomachus> BluesKaj: 3 key players are now free agents (contracts were up), and we just don't have the money to renew their contracts.
<BluesKaj> not good , guess they got rid of some big salaries
<daftykins> weirdly it's still Alex Gordon who earns the most versus anyone else
<nicomachus> we're paying him WAY too much
<lotuspsychje> good evening guys
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hi oerheks
<lotuspsychje> wayland isnt going well for me on artful
<lotuspsychje> buggy mouse lags over animations/icons start
<lotuspsychje> i read alot of those kind of bugs on wayland, both fedora & ubuntu
<oerheks> heya lotus :-D
<BluesKaj> i haven't even bothered trying wayland since i'm on kde/plasma with nvidia gpu
<lotuspsychje> kk
<BluesKaj> fedora 25 with wayland and gnome 3 was very smooth and silkywith intel i915 driver but it was still gnome so it didn't last long on my laptop
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: remember wich gnome version that was?
<oerheks> fedora is much smoother, for ages, smoother bootscreen, and such
<TJ-> I think most of that is to do with using gdm rather than lightdm/sddm, and this stupid split where the greeter runs on a different tty at times
<lotuspsychje> the weird thing overall smoothnes is okay, just when i click icons to launch programs its laggy
<lotuspsychje> htop shows gnome-shell and wayland ontop
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje,well that makes sense, ..must be something else eating resourcers
<lotuspsychje> on xorg, everything runned like rocket
<lotuspsychje> you think wayland will not be a light thing to install on older systems?
<daftykins> time to dump the single core athlon XP, lotus :)
 * daftykins ducks
<lotuspsychje> lolll
<BluesKaj> hehe
<lotuspsychje> its a 64bit amd 3200!!!
<lotuspsychje> w00t
<lotuspsychje> 2gig ram & 120gig ssd
<lotuspsychje> i still boot faster then w10
<daftykins> oh i could've sworn you said it was still an Athlon XP :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<BluesKaj> I'm on an old amd 5200+ dual core , maybe wayland will run ok if I replace the nvidia with an amd gpu, or will it ?
<daftykins> it might legacy boot something faster than 10, but modern hardware can boot 10 faster than old kit can boot legacy OSs
<lotuspsychje> with an ati X800
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: thats true, cant compare with intel i...
<daftykins> don't dump nvidia D:
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: tested artful on that machine?
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, yup, speaking to you from Artful kde/plasma
<lotuspsychje> cool
<BluesKaj> I read about wayland devel co-operation between nvida and fedora devs
<BluesKaj> they've formed a team, but i  use the word loosely
<daftykins> still smells to me like AMD's drivers are in a state of flux
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: hmm that could be it right
<lotuspsychje> i really wonder artful final
<lotuspsychje> if they well make it with wayland
<BluesKaj> yeah, things will reamain so for a while until OS devels and the mfgs firm up their positions on wayland so to speak
<BluesKaj> but I do think wayland is the future, no going back now
<lotuspsychje> indeed
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> https://www.thetrackr.com/bravo
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<BluesKaj> hmm apparently the nouveau driver woks with wayland for nvidia gpus..nouvea has usually worked well with my semi-legacy Geforce 210 gpu
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-384
<ubot5> Package nvidia-384 does not exist in xenial
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-384 artful
<ubot5> Package nvidia-384 does not exist in artful
<BluesKaj> hmm, the kwin-wayland deb package has unmet dependencies, oh well , maybe next time
<Bashing-om> awaiting nvidia-384 to hit the artful repo : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/artful-changes/2017-October/011550.html .
<BluesKaj> what i meant was the kwin package has unmet dependencies with the nouveau driver. wayland is supposed to work on the nouveau according to the article i just read
 * Bashing-om afk for bout an hour :(
<daftykins> not the lawn again?!
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-10-05
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning everyone
<lordievader> o/
<Bashing-om> ducasse: :) \o
<ducasse> morning/evening Bashing-om - how has your day been? :)
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Good in most respects / winding down now .. Your day to be a good one ?
<lotuspsychje> morning guys
<lotuspsychje> what does it mean when a bug watch removed?
<Bashing-om> \o lotuspsychje
<ducasse> good morning, lotus! unsure what you mean there?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: ^ Ants are no longer attacking the kitchen ?
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse & Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> lemme show you the bug holdon
<lotuspsychje> hmm doesnt show un my bug, only in email
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1718653
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1718653 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Windows buttons gone on specific programs" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> this is what email says: ** Bug watch removed: GNOME Bug Tracker #745032
<lotuspsychje>    https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=745032
<ubot5> Gnome bug 745032 in wayland "Mouse Tracking 'Laggy' on Wayland, and mouse movements cause frame drops in other OpenGL applications" [Normal,New]
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: aiui that bug requires a major rewrite
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: in wich way?
<lotuspsychje> morning BobbyJr
<BobbyJr> good morning :)
<ducasse> the mouse tracking is part of the 'normal' gnome rendering loop, so if that is busy mouse tracking starts to lag. it needs to be taken out into it's own loop.
<lotuspsychje> right
<lotuspsychje> but my original bug was about the windows buttons and i presume all other things are a bit related to wayland, as for xorg i havent had those issues
<lotuspsychje> so if the bug watch means he sees the other bug as a duplicate, what about the windows buttons?
<ducasse> hang on, let me read it
<lotuspsychje> kk
 * lotuspsychje flows a fresh coffee in a bowl for ducasse 
<lotuspsychje> this is a real weird bug, as some programs Do have windows buttons properly
<ducasse> afaict here you are the one that says the two are related?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: well im not real sure of course, but all 3 symptons have come on 1 update from the switch of xorg to wayland
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: and 3 symptons are graphics related thats why i presume it
<ducasse> yes, but that one update can cause more than one problem in different parts of the code
<lotuspsychje> thats true
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: well tnx for the think along, ill test more things on that box
<ducasse> i think until the devs say "these two bugs have the same root cause" we should assume they are different
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: ah kk
<lotuspsychje> that sounds logical
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: you tested wayland on artful?
<ducasse> just my opinion, though :)
<ducasse> yes, i've been testing wayland for over a year now
<lotuspsychje> no issues lately?
<ducasse> runs fine for me, but it's on arch and not running gnome :)
<lotuspsychje> ah didnt know arch played the wayland game also?
<lotuspsychje> oerheks_ said fedora was pretty smooth
<ducasse> !info weston vivid
<ubot5> weston (source: weston): reference implementation of a wayland compositor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 839 kB, installed size 3703 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<ducasse> wayland has been in ubuntu also for a while, not just very prominent
<lotuspsychje> i see
<ducasse> dunno how runnable it was back then, i think the first time i tested it was wily or xenial (and then i built a lot of stuff and pulled some from ppas)
<lotuspsychje> lets hope they get final straight
<lotuspsychje> to be continued...
<lotuspsychje> older kernel test didnt help
<ducasse> thinking of doing a fresh install on my desktop, to file a report
<lotuspsychje> hmm i could test the guest account and install daily on other laptop
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: that would be nice ducasse
<ducasse> damn, history swipe :)
<lotuspsychje> tons of users will transfer into gnome at 18.04 right, so its important we get it straight
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ducasse> are you trying to fix the window buttons? what did you try to fix with older kernel?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: whats your opinion on wayland, installing on older machines? will it be leightweight linux feeling like xorg?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: booting into older kernel was sugestion from a dev in #ubuntu-devel 4.12 specific
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: buttonbs fix, dunno where to start as its only on specific program: vlc,hexchat,firefox etc
<ducasse> that is odd, can you mention a few programs that _don't_ have the problem?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: sure, nautilus,calculator,most of them have
<lotuspsychje> the few others have black bar with nothing
<ducasse> those are gnome apps that use csd
<lotuspsychje> but i can still click it to close
<ducasse> firefox etc don't, they use normal decorations
<lotuspsychje> changing themes didnt work either
<ducasse> do you have a screenshot?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: bug 1718653 @ #4
<ubot5> bug 1718653 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Windows buttons gone on specific programs" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1718653
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-shell artful
<ubot5> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 3.26.0-0ubuntu2 (artful), package size 673 kB, installed size 7449 kB
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/10/gnome-3-26-1-bug-fixes
<lotuspsychje> ill update in a bit :p
<ducasse> did you see tj's comment?
<Bashing-om> lots of updates for xenial .
<lotuspsychje> omg read those comments on that gnome url lol, its all about sluggishness
<lotuspsychje> grrr
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: yeah readed that
<lotuspsychje> if devs dont fix that on final, were gonna have users flooding on main lol
<Bashing-om> eyes are crossing and can not hold focus . time to switch 0ff :)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: cool news here: https://puri.sm/posts/the-librem-5-development-roadmap-and-progress/
<ducasse> interesting, hope they'll make it
<lotuspsychje> a long way to go
<lotuspsychje> and if they make it..they wont drop project after a year Oo
<ducasse> personally i think they're mad, but...
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> its a hard (mobile) world
<lotuspsychje> but we already discussed this :p
<ducasse> still, i wish them the best :)
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<lotuspsychje> tnx for the think along, got a few new ideas on artful to test ducasse
<ducasse> try tj's suggestion, that sounded logical
<ducasse> to me at least
<lotuspsychje> kk
<ducasse> and if that doesn't work...
<ducasse> "nuke it from orbit. it's the only way to be sure."
<ducasse> :)
<lotuspsychje> updating would have same effect as fresh install no?
<ducasse> updating what?
<lotuspsychje> system
<ducasse> you mean if updating what you have will be the same as a fresh install of the latest daily?
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<ducasse> in theory at least, yes
<lotuspsychje> ill do a few tests first and await final
<ducasse> not long to wait now :)
<lordievader> When is the release day?
<ducasse> we'll soon be swamped with wayland questions in main, won't that be fun? :)
<ducasse> 19th, i think
<lordievader> The new one will have wayland? O.o
<lotuspsychje> yes by default already lordievader
<lordievader> Bold move.
<ducasse> silly in my eyes
<lordievader> Perhaps I'm just outdated. I guess I need to try it again.
<ducasse> it's just not ready for the masses yet
<lordievader> Thats what I thought.
<lotuspsychje> breakfast
<ducasse> mmm... :)
<ducasse> enjoy!
<lotuspsychje> tnx ducasse was tasty :p
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: preparing to make egg & bacon etc for lunch here :)
<lotuspsychje> mmmm
<lotuspsychje> working guys, have a nice day all
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<leftyfb> ugh
<leftyfb> can anyone fix my silence in #ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> leftyfb, silence?
<leftyfb> BluesKaj: it was fixed. I was dumb and typed too many things and got silenced :)
<BluesKaj> leftyfb, do you mean your audio
<BluesKaj> ?
<leftyfb> nope, ability to type in the channel
<leftyfb> it's ok, though, all resolved
<BluesKaj> ok
<nicomachus> leftyfb: #ubuntu-ops
<leftyfb> nicomachus: thanks. I'll note that for future reference
<oerheks> #letsdohomeworkday
<leftyfb> gotta make them come up with the answers on their own
<oerheks> at least he tries
<oerheks> touch disaster; mv -R /Solar/ /dev/zero; print class,name
<leftyfb> heh
<BluesKaj> tried manjaro for a couple weeks after archlinux network manager would not install in arch-chroot after several tries, manajaro was ok with "interesting package management" with AUR/yaourt and pacman.
<BluesKaj> but it's not as easy to configure as the debian based OSs
<BluesKaj> so now the search begins again for another interesting OS for the spare hdd
<nicomachus> LFS
<daftykins> ;D
<daftykins> i've always heard it's an educational experience
<oerheks> hmmm https://opensource.apple.com/
<leftyfb> lol
<leftyfb> start with a mostly-functional kernel, then you're on your own :)
<daftykins> its' kernel has been available for yonks
<BluesKaj> heh, apple open source seems like an oxymoron to me :-)
<nicomachus> yea...
<leftyfb> still waiting for that facetime to show up on other platforms that they promised when it was first announced
<nicomachus> I had someone try to convince me that facetime not showing up on other devices/platforms is an argument for net neutrality
<nicomachus> i just... what?
<leftyfb> lol
<nicomachus> I get net neutrality and the arguments for it and all that. THAT is not even close to being near having anything to do with net neutrality.
<leftyfb> well, didn't AT&T not charge for data for it originally or something?
<nicomachus> idfk
<leftyfb> that would be a case for it ... but it's definitely not a thing now
<nicomachus> why would I use a proprietary vid chat app that's sending callbacks to Apple?
<leftyfb> I didn't ask that
<leftyfb> just saying, if AT&T or any provider were favoring a particular protocol over another, that's a case for net neutrality
<nicomachus> meh. that's up to them and their customers.
<leftyfb> "Net Neutrality means an internet that enables and protects free speech. It means that ISPs should provide us with open networks — and shouldn’t block or discriminate against any applications or content that ride over those networks."
<leftyfb> that's one of the lighter points of NN. It's traffic discrimination.
<leftyfb> It's not a thing currently, but just an example
<leftyfb> maybe something your friend heard at one point and was getting confused
<Bashing-om> restarting back soonest .
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-10-06
<lotuspsychje> good morning guys
 * Bashing-om still here :)
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/10/purism-librem-5-one-million-raised
<lotuspsychje> wow impressing
<Bashing-om> More interest than the paper pushers thought :)
<lotuspsychje> lets hope this gets real
<lotuspsychje> more linux devices for lotus computers :p
<Bashing-om> egg zactly :) .. and the hand helds are the coming thing .
<lotuspsychje> need coffee
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-shell artful
<ubot5> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 3.26.0-0ubuntu2 (artful), package size 673 kB, installed size 7449 kB
<lotuspsychje> hey xangua
<lotuspsychje> finished pizza? lol
<xangua> I had pizza
<xangua> Like a week ago, feels like a lifetime
<ducasse> good morning, all
<Bashing-om> WB ducasse .. Been active in main :)
<ducasse> busy all day?
<Bashing-om> just steady ducasse Not too busy . more so than has been .
<ducasse> well, now it's almost weekend again - almost certain to slow down then
<lotuspsychje> morning ducasse
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/10/purism-librem-5-one-million-raised
<lotuspsychje> 2 weeks left
<Bashing-om> Just can not understand that people have other things than breaking 'buntu :)
<ducasse> morning lotuspsychje. they wanted 1.5 mill total, didn't they?
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> morning lordievader - all well?
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey ducasse, lotuspsychje. Doing good here. How are you?
<ducasse> liquid, caffeinated breakfast here :)
<lordievader> Yeah, lets arrange that :)
<ducasse> some days i wish i could just get an i.v. drip, but otoh it tastes so nice :)
<Bashing-om> Going down for the count - nighty nite .
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<immu> heyhey
<immu> hey blue
<lordievader> o/
<immu> hey BluesKaj lordievader
<lordievader> How arre you doing immu?
<immu> i am cool
<immu> u
<lordievader> Doing good
<BluesKaj> hi immu
<BluesKaj> oerheks, this broken-codes guy is pita /troll, interferes with eb=evryone trying to help others
<oerheks> i understand, i'll try to calm him down
<oerheks> after password leak, this is nice too... https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/10/ios-11s-misleading-ish-setting-bluetooth-and-wi-fi-bad-user-security
<Bashing-om> Week end support :)
<oerheks> yay
<elliotibanga> Test
<daftykins> o0
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-10-07
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> hi, everyone
<ducasse> \o lotuspsychje, Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> hey hey ducasse
<Bashing-om> ducasse: \o WB ,
<ducasse> how are you guys? been busy, Bashing-om?
<ducasse> Bashing-om: there was a deer running across my lawn this morning, just an hour ago :)
 * Bashing-om getting sleepy // Been slow but picking up presently .
<xangua> No deers in the "deer Park" here, apparently we ate them all
<Bashing-om> ducasse: We have been missing the deer we generally see here :(
<ducasse> so close to major forest here, but it's still rare to see them in your yard.
 * ducasse slides a coffee over to sleepy Bashing-om
<ducasse> work today, lotus?
<immu> hi ducasse lotuspsychje Bashing-om
 * Bashing-om pours his milk into provided coffee :)
<Bashing-om> immu: :)
<immu> is today a good day for everyone?
<Bashing-om> And that's all folks ;; g nite .
<EriC^^> morning all
<ducasse> hi EriC^^
<ducasse> all well?
<EriC^^> hi ducasse , how are you?
<EriC^^> yes, thanks
<ducasse> all good here, thanks.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ducasse> hiya BluesKaj - all well?
<BluesKaj> hey ducasse, yes doing fine, but it's raining, and you?
<immu> EriC^^, hi
<EriC^^> hi immu
<immu> BluesKaj, hi
<BluesKaj> hi immu, EriC^^
<immu> hi all
<immu> i am wrong , i took the command and ran it
<immu> oops wrong window
<EriC^^> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey EriC^^ , what's happening today?>
<EriC^^> not much eating some icecream you?
<BluesKaj> not much here either, just staying inside aon rainy miserable day
<ducasse> yay icecream! :)
<EriC^^> i'm doing a little work on my website now
<EriC^^> as well, trying to get the scroll bar, chat window stuff to work
<EriC^^> hmm not working, damn
<EriC^^> wb immu
<immu> yeah
<immu> where had you being EriC^^
<EriC^^> here immu
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> got it working, whew!
<EriC^^> i can also add this to termview.me for a better scroll experience, it had some bugs with that
<EriC^^> my last mission for now on the youtubextras site is to fix the search bar code i got cause it seems to hang, wish i knew somebody that knew javascript well :(
<immu> like what?
<EriC^^> immu: it's a site that shows all youtube comments, and lets you chat with others watching to help eachother out, also has a "top useful comments" list that you can add comments to
<EriC^^> https://www.youtubextras.com/watch?v=0PxMu694VJ8
<immu> on which Ubuntu are you on? version
<daftykins> 0.01
<EriC^^> i was working on the scroll bar so it autoscrolls if you're a little close to the bottom
<EriC^^> hey daftykins
<daftykins> o/
<EriC^^> how are you?
<daftykins> not bad thanks :) hiding out from some rain here, too
<ducasse> i'm on ubuntu 42 vegan vorgon
<daftykins> all well over there?
<EriC^^> yup all good here
<EriC^^> did you finish the renovation for your home?
<immu> EriC^^, tell me your Ubuntu version
<daftykins> nah still stuck in insurance paperwork again, sadly
<EriC^^> damn
<EriC^^> those insurance guys are worst than lawyers
<immu> daftykins, its the same renovation work yeah that you posted about
<daftykins> possibly, roof leak damage still right now
<daftykins> hehe, well we all play a part... right now i've gotten a lot of the reports in, but now the insurance adjuster wants an update on the projected cost, but the building firm didn't supply something that made sense so i have to discuss that - but i'm going to Spain for work on Monday
<EriC^^> cool
<daftykins> gonna try to leave some notes for my Dad to pass to his colleague to get it right whilst i'm away - don't want to lose another week waiting
<forgotten> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<immu> ducasse, you are so funny version 42
<oerheks> Oh, i am still on 41 - Utterly Usefull
<immu> i am on Ubuntu 17.04 :) waiting for 17.10 :)
<forgotten> trying 17.10 with gnome.  everything about linux seems bloated and clunky to me
<EriC^^> gnome is pretty fat
<daftykins> are you running it on a calculator?
<forgotten> no...
<ducasse> so, what _isn't_ bloated and clunky, in your view?
<forgotten> [    0.072000] smpboot: CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4700HQ CPU @ 2.40GHz (family: 0x6, model: 0x3c, stepping: 0x3)
<forgotten> the BSD's
<daftykins> try again with a light DE.
<forgotten> i run Awesome on my X1 carbon with openbsd
<forgotten> im not saying it's slow... just clucky and bloated.
<forgotten> like the proc list... holy crap
<syntaxic> you guys know any good VAC for ubuntu?
<syntaxic>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.10.0-32-generic x86_64 ** Distro: "elementary"elementary" ** CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-6600K CPU @ 3.50GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 3.50GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3.8GiB, 83.2% free ** Disk: Total: 9.7GiB, 57.0% free ** VGA: VMware SVGA II Adapter ** Sound: ENS1371 - Ensoniq AudioPCI ** Ethernet: Intel Corporation 82545EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller ** Uptime: 41m 8s **
<daftykins> if you're running elementary OS then you're in the wrong place
<oerheks> vaccuumcleaner?
<ducasse> plus, if nobody asked for your system specs then nobody wants to see them.
<oerheks> my system is black with some leds. looks fast  ...
<oerheks> and it has a big bad ubuntu logo on it, so it must be good!
<syntaxic> i didnt mean to post them, this is my first time using hexchat. i thought it would prompt you to proceed
<oerheks> syntaxic, that would be a good option
<syntaxic> and i also have ubuntu, im just deciding to use hexchat on this distro
<daftykins> haha.
<syntaxic> but yeah, do you guys know of any good vacs for ubuntu? i only found a really old one last updated over 10 years ago.
<daftykins> no idea what you're referring to when you use that acronym
<Bashing-om> o/ guys - slow Saturday -
<daftykins> \o
<daftykins> surprised not more are in, seems a lot of rain keeping folk indoors :)
<ducasse> vac = vicious attack cat?
<syntaxic> virtual audio cables, sorry
<oerheks> oh, jack ..
<syntaxic> oh, thank you
<oerheks> old, but should work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToQjackCtlConnections
<immu> i am bacck
<immu> EriC^^, ducasse lordievader BluesKaj  & did i forget anyone else
<pauljw> Hi everyone
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-10-08
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> g'morning, all
<lotuspsychje> hey hey ducasse
<lotuspsychje> we went to theaters yesterday
<ducasse> hiya lotuspsychje - how are things?
<lotuspsychje> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoD0UiTQEKA
<ducasse> how was it?
<lotuspsychje> pretty nice
<ducasse> i'm thinking of going to see bladerunner, but i'm worried about being badly disappointed
<ducasse> the original is such a classic in my eyes
<lotuspsychje> i heared its better then first one
<lotuspsychje> a must see
<ducasse> lol
<lotuspsychje> i know..thats what i heared mate :p
<ducasse> not going to happen :)
<ducasse> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1856101/ratings?ref_=tt_ov_rt
<ducasse> interesting, but too early to say
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> there are some nice movies comming out
<lotuspsychje> got a belgian movie soon 'het tweede gelaat'
<lotuspsychje> will be fantastic about serial killer
<ducasse> best belgian movie i've seen is this - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0103905/?ref_=nv_sr_1
<lotuspsychje> lets c lol
<lotuspsychje> hmm ill need to re-look at it to memory
<lotuspsychje> title rings a bell though
<ducasse> when i saw it in cinema, about half the people left in the first half hour - i loved it, though :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> benoit poelvoorde made alot of nice films
<ducasse> any suggestions?
<ducasse> there's a norwegian adventure movie just out now that looks kind of fun, although quite family-oriented
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: most movies benoit plays in are comedys, you like?
<lotuspsychje> mon pire cauchemare is nice
<lotuspsychje> its a love hate comedy
<ducasse> i like comedys, except the type hollywood normally spews out and especially not romcoms. but actually intelligent and funny comedies, yes.
<ducasse> *comedies
<lotuspsychje> thats what you will like then :p
<lotuspsychje> rien a declarer is also a nice one check imdb ducasse
<ducasse> that second one seems fun, but looks like it requires 'inside knowledge' i don't have
<lotuspsychje> breakfast :p
<ducasse> i'm going to start watching this, it's supposed to be quite funny - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5905354/?ref_=nv_sr_2
<ducasse> enjoy!
<lotuspsychje> bbl have nice sunday guys
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: good luck with movie and the negative trolls :p
<lotuspsychje> re
<lotuspsychje> ducasse, EriC^^ this one gonna hit our theaters soon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xF99vVf8yv0
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: you familiar with this? https://software.intel.com/intel-media-server-studio
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: no sorry, first i read
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: plan to try it?
<ducasse> dunno, i'm curious
<ducasse> they want $4000 for the full package
<lotuspsychje> oO
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: perhaps there are opensource alternatives?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/best-media-server-software-linux/
<ducasse> god almighty, have mercy...
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> some guys dont understand
<ducasse> ok, he's trolling. i'm convinced now. either that, or he's on a high dosage of morphine.
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: is it too rude to tell him to get a mac mouse? ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> !find gpointing
<ubot5> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 18 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gpointing&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<lotuspsychje> !find gpointingdevices
<ubot5> Package/file gpointingdevices does not exist in xenial
<lotuspsychje> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64/gpointing-device-settings/1.5.1-6ubuntu2
<lotuspsychje> https://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-17-10-release-features/
<lotuspsychje> have nice one guys!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ducasse> morning, BluesKaj - how goes the things?
<ducasse> brb, caffeine hunt
<BluesKaj> hey ducasse. ok here
<ducasse> any plans for the day? just about to make late lunch here, just wasting nearly an hour on this guy before it was revealed he wasn't really on ubuntu like he insisted, but kali...
<BluesKaj> yeah, had a similar experience yesterday...finally gave up after more relavent info became available and changed the picture entirely
<ducasse> when i read 'kali' i immediately abandon ship. just too much weirdness there, and i can't see why a new user would have any sane reason to choose it.
<BluesKaj> don't think he's a new user, just a pretense to get attention to his issues
<immu> hi
<EriC^^> evening all
<immu> EriC^^, hi
<EriC^^> hi immu
<EriC^^> how's it going?
<immu> cool EriC^^
<immu> u
<immu> goodnite all
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-09-30
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<marcoagpinto> Hello!
<lordievader> 👋
<marcoagpinto> lordievader!!!
<lordievader> How are you doing marcoagpinto ?
<marcoagpinto> I am falling apart without cola
<marcoagpinto> and you?
<lordievader> Almost sounds like an addict...
<lordievader> Doing good here.
<marcoagpinto> almost?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<lordievader> Got some nice tunes coming through my headphones.
<marcoagpinto> I am listening to some music too... a very old music by Duo Ouro Negro
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<pizzaiolo> o/
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj: Hey
<BluesKaj> hi marcoagpinto
<lotuspsychje> mgedmin: we started an ubuntu-discuss bug team, are you interested to join us?
<lotuspsychje> mgedmin: its about adding important bugs to the group, relevant for #ubuntu
<mgedmin> what does that mean?
<lotuspsychje> mgedmin: we are adding most hot bugs there, so you can add 'someone else' =>to ubuntu-discuss bug team
<lotuspsychje> have a look around https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-discuss
<pragmaticenigma> !nvidia > ubot5
<ubot5> ubot5, please see my private message
<DJones> Hey all, can anybody suggest a simple to use m4b to mp3 converter, I think soundconverter can do it, but may need certain settings
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: maybe^
<lotuspsychje> DJones: or the studio guys perhaps?
<DJones> Just trying soundconverter, I'll see how that works out
<tomreyn> most likely, if anything, ffmpeg
<lotuspsychje> the swiss knife converter
<tomreyn> https://github.com/sandreas/m4b-tool
<tomreyn> hmm that's actually for editing. but you could check which commands it uses to work with ffmpeg
<tomreyn> wait, php, no, don't use it
<DJones> Heh, soundconverter is taking about 95% of processing cycles with an i7 & 8Gb of ram, i'll be patient
<OerHeks> "Windows 10's Bitlocker feature will now use software encryption on SSDs by default .. Microsoft no longer trusts SSD makers"
<OerHeks> wowie ...
<OerHeks> https://www.techspot.com/news/82128-windows-10-bitlocker-feature-now-use-software-encryption.html
<akemhp> Veracrypt ftw ;)
<akemhp> Never used Bitlocker.
<tomreyn> now if we could only trust bitlocker, then... it wuld still run on the wrong OS.
<akemhp> Yeah :)
<OerHeks> edgy, sure
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-10-01
<guiverc> Bashing-om, re: +question/684506; The square.boxes instead of font I've seen often but it's never caused slowness for me.  I'd `cat /etc/apt/sources.list` to check it displays quickly (no hdd issues slowing down; green-wd etc constantly re-trying to avoid warranty claim etc)  but no ideas sorry
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Got me guessing now ..All my thoughts led to naught :(
<guiverc> nothing stands out for me as possibilities; after all hdd issues is a stretch - but I'm that desperate as I'm 'blank'  (that and my regular use of musuem age hardware means hardware issues are ~common)
<guiverc> thoughts:   added extensions? or themes; old-themes have caused boxes in the past for me; but again not slowness, also bad fonts
<guiverc> maybe a memtest86 run thru would be worthwhile?  but no mention of random freezes; just specific editing of files..
<Bashing-om> thanks - giving it some more thought :)
<guiverc> gnome-extension?  (intended different ver gtk+ having issues when elevated privs used??)
<akem> Get up, stand up! ;)
<akem> I'm surprised lotuspsychje is not there drinking his coffee already ;)
<akem> Anyway i'll get some for myself: Good morning everyone!
<tomreyn> Ah finally someone made a Firefox WebExtension to allow for adding custom search engines again: https://github.com/evilpie/add-custom-search-engine
<tomreyn> This should enable adding the Ubuntu PPA search: https://tomreyn.megaglest.org/ppa.html
<tomreyn> (or Launchpad rather)
<OerHeks> what is the use of livepatch?
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<legreffier> OerHeks: some sort of user-ready kexec implementation so you can replace lower level softwares (basically : libc, linux, ...) without rebooting.
<mgedmin> afaiu it's more of a framework to build and load kernel modules that patch buggy functions and replace them with fixed ones
<mgedmin> (and it's for the kernel only, not libc)
<legreffier> for a laptop/desktop 'standard' install you probably don't need that...
<lordievader> Need and want are two different things ;)
<jeremyb> Never!
<tomreyn> there are those folks who almost always just suspend, don't reboot much. for them it could still be useful on a desktop. but then, the better approach for them would be to actually get used to rebooting more regularly.
<lordievader> Same applies for folks who just leave their machine running.
<mgedmin> canonical-livepatch doesn't support ubuntu 19.04 anyway
 * mgedmin rememebers that there are people who use LTS releases on desktops and laptops for some reason
<marcoagpinto> Hello
<lordievader> Afternoon 👋
<marcoagpinto> lordievader!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<marcoagpinto> damn... last night there was a Windows update! This machine took some two hours to update!
<lordievader> Speaking off, I needed to test something on my Windows host.
<mgedmin> my android phone was offline for 2 weeks; the 40+ app updates felt like they took a couple of hours
<mgedmin> (maybe modern android throttles app updating so the whole OS doesn't slow down into unusability?)
<marcoagpinto> mgedmin: that is the problem with Android, it is always updating the apps, that is why I have less than 1 GB of storage place... on Christmas I need to buy a new phone
<lordievader> Darn it, WOL doesn't work -.-
<marcoagpinto> a Sony Xperia 10
<marcoagpinto> lordievader: what doesn't work?
<mgedmin> WakeOnLAN is a huge pain
<lordievader> Wake On LAN
<marcoagpinto> ohhhhhhh
<lordievader> I remember that, should've tested this at home.
<lordievader> Oh well.
<marcoagpinto> lordievader: the lastest Windows update fixes some VM issues
<lordievader> What issues?
<marcoagpinto> I can't remember
<marcoagpinto> it was 4am last night
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> see the change log
<lordievader> Windows updates have change logs 😲
<marcoagpinto> lordievader: yes, of course, just click in the updated item and select to show the logs
<marcoagpinto> at least for Windows 10
<lordievader> Interesting
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj! Hello!
<BluesKaj> hi marcoagpinto
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto!!!
<marcoagpinto> EoflaOE!!!!!!!!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<EoflaOE> How are you marcoagpinto?
<marcoagpinto> fine, and you?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<EoflaOE> Fine. I am eating lunch now. I will talk to you later
<marcoagpinto> oki
<marcoagpinto> enjoy
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto: I finished lunch, so I am bacl
<EoflaOE> back*
<marcoagpinto> cool
<marcoagpinto> i have to go
<marcoagpinto> I have an appointment
<marcoagpinto> bbl
<marcoagpinto> take care
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-10-02
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<marcoagpinto> Hello!
<BluesKaj> Howdy al
<BluesKaj> err, Howdy all
<gry> hi
<lotuspsychje> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=PHP-7.3-Ubuntu-19.10
<lordievader> Brr php
<marcoagpinto> Hello BluesKaj and everyone!
<marcoagpinto> I am editing video, sorry for not being active
<lotuspsychje> hi kenperkins
<kenperkins> some commentary in the news today regarding DNS over HTTPS and how browers are going to enable this directly. Any discussion/issues that I can go read up on for native support for this at the OS level in ubuntu?
<kenperkins> https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/09/isps-worry-a-new-chrome-feature-will-stop-them-from-spying-on-you/
<mgedmin> OS-level support would probably rely on systemd-resolved, which would need to add support for it first
<mgedmin> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/8639
<kenperkins> perfect! that's what I wanted to read up
<kenperkins> now that i think about it tho, it doesn't really matter what my os supports, it's my local dns resolvers that need it
<kenperkins> :(
<lordievader> Considering how firefox handles this case, that doesn't matter.
<lordievader> (per default it uses cloudflare)
<katnip`> i believe that can be shut off though
<kenperkins> i guess tho, I don't want my apps making decisions on a per-app basis
<kenperkins> I want it all done at the network level
<katnip`> correct
<katnip`> ars had an article about it a day or two ago, or zdnet, one of those
<kenperkins> isn't that what I just linked above?
<katnip`> yes, sorry
<katnip`> like you, i use my pi hole and opendns for a backup per my vpn; i dont want an app resetting that
<lordievader> > i guess tho, I don't want my apps making decisions on a per-app basis
<lordievader> This is one of the arguments against DoH (and DoT for that matter).
<katnip`> yes
<kenperkins> as I think about it, what I really want is DNS with encryption, I'm not sure I'm concerned with exactly how
<lordievader> It becomes even more fun when you consider that different resolvers may give different answers.
<katnip`> i thought about encryption and the only thing i could come with was a vpn
<kenperkins> as soon as i saw comcast was doing injection of javascript in unencrypted http i switched my resolvers
<lordievader> The way chrome solved is much more acceptable. Check if your current resolver supports DoH, if so start using DoH with that resolver. (Might have been DoT, not really sure)
<kenperkins> (probably 5 years ago+)
<kenperkins> still tho, I don't want my browser deciding
<katnip`> chrome is bad though
<kenperkins> i use chrome and ff
<katnip`> i use brave
<katnip`> ff for a backup
<kenperkins> i just despise the UX in FF
<kenperkins> switching gears; building a conatiner in docker atm from ubuntu:xenial, and it's taking _ages_ to get throug the apt-get update && apt-get install step. what could be going on?
<lordievader> How is the io-wait?
<kenperkins> on the host or docker?
<kenperkins> <newish to ubuntu, so help me out>
<lordievader> With the old build process that would usually let it grind to a halt for me.
<lordievader> Host
<kenperkins> do I need to install iotop or something?
<lordievader> kenperkins: `vmstat 1`
<lordievader> The `wa` column is your interest.
<kenperkins> hovering between 35-90
<kenperkins> now up to 95-99
<kenperkins> ok, so i'm waiting a ton
<kenperkins> next step to find out why?
<lordievader> Yeah, that is way to high.
<lordievader> iotop or htop can tell you that.
<kenperkins> i mean this is a super hend end machine
<kenperkins> high-end
<lordievader> You won't notice that if your cpu is busy waiting for IO all the time.
<lordcirth> kenperkins, what drive is this writing to? Is it an SSD?
<kenperkins> lordcirth: yes
<lordcirth> Yeah, try iotop.
<kenperkins> nothing in iotop with much more than ~0.5% io
<mgedmin> well, apt installs do a lot of fsyncs(), you might want to try out libeatmydata?
<mgedmin> (assuming docker builds don't do tricks that would break LD_PRELOAD)
<kenperkins> mgedmin: sorry, I don't quite follow that
<mgedmin> I was wonderin if https://github.com/stewartsmith/libeatmydata#libeatmydata could speed up your apt installs
<kenperkins> ok, before I go do something like that, i'd like to narrow down what's going on first
<kenperkins> i haven't had a literal line of progress in ~15m on my docker build
<kenperkins> so in iotop, what should I be looking for
<lordcirth> kenperkins, have you checked dmesg for errors?
<lordcirth> Also, smartctl on your SSD
<lordievader> kenperkins: Top talkers, in terms of bandwith or iops.
<kenperkins> almost no disk read/write going on
<kenperkins> tbh I don't know what I'm looking for in dmesg, the rest of my system seems completely normal
<lordcirth> kenperkins, well, mostly that it isn't spamming IO Errors
<lordcirth> If you run 'dmesg -wT' are new entries being added?
<kenperkins> this sounds dubious
<kenperkins> [Mon Sep 30 01:22:01 2019] docker0: port 1(vethb83d919) entered blocking state
<kenperkins> [Mon Sep 30 01:22:01 2019] docker0: port 1(vethb83d919) entered forwarding state
<kenperkins> that's from a while ago, disregard
<mgedmin> if there's no disk io, it might be waiting on the network
<mgedmin> dstat is nicer than vmstat: it shows network as well as disk i/o
<mgedmin> try making the docker build use your local ubuntu mirror instead of the main archive?
<kenperkins> ok dstat shows 0 cpu wait and ~98 idle, vmstat 1 shows idle of 4 and wait of 95
<kenperkins> something doesn't make sense
<kenperkins> mgedmin: I'm willing to try that, once I figure out why it's not doing seemingly *anything*
<mgedmin> strace?
<kenperkins> and it just finished
<kenperkins> i did see this before it ended
<kenperkins> https://gist.github.com/kenperkins/f8d9705516696760c925c040d764cfeb
<kenperkins> doesn't really tell me anything
<mgedmin> it's waiting on a mutex or some other synchronization primitive
<kenperkins> yea but no insight into why I mean
<kenperkins> I think I want to run it again to see
<mgedmin> then be sure to strace all processes, not just the main one
<mgedmin> (e.g. strace -f -o /tmp/trace.log docker build whatever)
<mgedmin> (note that strace might slow things down considerably)
<kenperkins> ok so I think this is the problem: > 0 upgraded, 403 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<kenperkins> maybe it was just slowly working through the install of 403 packages? (apt-get install was with -qqq)
<kenperkins> @mgedmin > try making the docker build use your local ubuntu mirror instead of the main archive? can you expand or link me to something on that?
<kenperkins> do you mean adding mirror://mirros.unbuntu.com stuff to my apt sources?
<mgedmin> no, I mean using http://COUNTRYCODE.archive.ubuntu.com/ instead of http://archive.ubuntu.com/ in /etc/apt/sources.list inside the docker container before you do the apt update && apt install steps
<mgedmin> I've never seen mirror:// before?  does it autodetect the nearest mirror somehow?  where is it documented?
<kenperkins> apparently
<kenperkins> > Using mirror protocol as part of your /etc/apt/sources.list entry will instruct apt command to fetch mirrors located within your country only. In order to use mirror protocol update all lines within /etc/apt/sources.list file from the usual eg.:
<kenperkins> from https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-select-the-fastest-apt-mirror-on-ubuntu-linux
<kenperkins> trying to find more official docuemtnation
<mgedmin> I wish https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors mentioned this!
<mgedmin> the ubuntu wiki feels abandoned at times
<kenperkins> > feel free to join us at #ubuntu-mirrors on Freenode
<kenperkins> brb :D
<mgedmin> huh did you notice that the mirror:// option was the slowest in the "comparing results" section of that linuxconfig page? ;)
<mgedmin> maybe it's not mentioned for a reason
<kenperkins> haha
<kenperkins> interesting that the us mirror was only 8 seconds slower than the au one, while the mirror protocol was 1.5 orders of magnitude slower
<mgedmin> maybe it spent 4 minutes 40 seconds finding the fastest mirror and then 5 seconds downloading the things :)
<mgedmin> opinion: apt install foo failing with 'package foo has no installation candidate' when you tried it in a live session (or a fresh docker container) with an empty /var/lib/apt/lists/ is bad ux
<tomreyn> if danielrc14 returns to #ubuntu, please point them to the bottom of https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/10/02/%23ubuntu.html - thanks!
<sarnold> tomreyn: what should be at the bottom? right now it's lordcirth's unrelated comment..
<tomreyn> sarnold: my latest comment to them (not yet, but the log file should update soon)
<sarnold> tomreyn: okay cool :)
<tomreyn> http://paste.debian.net/plain/1103810
<tomreyn> thanks, ttyl
<sarnold> tomreyn: nice, thanks, gnight :)
<tomreyn> i'll have. :)
<OerHeks> naughty /dev/urandom https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/800509/c46eba62a7bda958/
<hggdh> OerHeks: I was sort of expecting something like that to happen one day...
<OerHeks> well.. wait
<OerHeks> 2018 ?
<OerHeks> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-4.18-Random-Boot-Fix
<gry> good morning
<OerHeks> hi gry
<OerHeks> 01:44 am .. making pancakes ..
<OerHeks> NOOOO! i am not telling you i live on Jan van Zutphenstraat 310, Haarlem, Netherlands ... no way
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-10-03
<gry> is it freaking serious? ubuntu hibernation option is off by default?
<lotuspsychje> gry: hibernation is the users choice
<lotuspsychje> its not because you like it, everyone needs to sue it?
<lotuspsychje> *use
<lotuspsychje> gry: also alot of brands suffer hibernation acpi bugs on linux, that needs to be solved first before working properly
<akemhp> Yeah, but still it would be better if there was an easy way to automaticly set the needed swap space, boot parameters disk ID/offset, and grub update, because you have to deal with command line and text editors. It can be annoying for lots of users i guess.
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<akemhp_> Good morning ;)
<ducasse> \o akemhp
<marcoagpinto> Hello!
<gry> hi
<gry> lotuspsychje: is it planned to fix these bugs with hibernation in next release? a user was asking about why hibernate is missing in the channel yesterday?
<lotuspsychje> gry: im affraid we cant generalize hibernate bugs, as they are brand specific
<gry> ok ok
<lotuspsychje> some brands will always get buggy on several ubuntu versions
<lotuspsychje> we often reccomend updating bios to latest and workarounds with acpi boot lines
<lotuspsychje> !acpi
<ubot5> to debug ACPI issues on ubuntu make sure your bios is up to date and follow the procedure here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<gry> yes
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj!!!! Hello!!!!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<BluesKaj> hey marcoagpinto
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto!!!!!
<marcoagpinto> EoflaOE!!!!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<EoflaOE> How are you marcoagpinto?
<marcoagpinto> I know i shouldn't be doing it, but I am drinking more cola :(((((((((((((
<marcoagpinto> what's up?
<EoflaOE> I am doing fine.
<marcoagpinto> cool
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> does Ubuntu allow to save directly in a disc?
<marcoagpinto> the other day I went to help a person with his computer and Windows 10 records directly to CD with drag'n'dop
<marcoagpinto> drop*
<lordcirth> marcoagpinto, save how? what do you want to do?
<marcoagpinto> well, normal files
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I have Nero, so I don't need it, but most people don't have commercial software
<lordcirth> marcoagpinto, so, just writing files onto a CD?
<marcoagpinto> yes, with drag'n'drop
<marcoagpinto> :)
<lordcirth> Probably. I don't think I've put files on a CD in at least 5 years.
<marcoagpinto> me neither :)
<marcoagpinto> I just create .iso's now-a-days
<mgedmin> so either that's a CD-R and windows lets you drag'n'drop a bunch of files then hit a burn button somewhere to write them out
<marcoagpinto> no button
<mgedmin> or that CD-R (CD-RW?) is using the UDF filesystem, and I'm not sure Linux supports that
<marcoagpinto> it copies to CD just as if it was a normal folder
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> and after we select eject it says "closing session to make it work in other PCs blah blah"
<mgedmin> wikipedia says Linux supports UDF in read-only mode only
<marcoagpinto> ohhhhhhhh
<mgedmin> wait, for UDF revision 2.50/2.60
<mgedmin> it's read+write for UDF revision 1.02 throug 2.0x
<mgedmin> I find this table hard to read: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Disk_Format#Compatibility
<marcoagpinto> ahhhh
<marcoagpinto> :)
<mgedmin> I don't know if the desktop & nautilus are smart enough to recognize a writeable UDF-formatted disk and allow you to copy files to it, though
<mgedmin> or how you'd go about formatting a blank CD-RW/CD-R disk as UDF
<mgedmin> but now you know what technical terms to google!
<lordcirth> apt-file search mkfs.udf: udftools
<mgedmin> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gparted/commit/5f327feb25bcb8b55ffa2eab1bb86d5f75d75fba was 2 years ago
<marcoagpinto> ohhhhhhhhh
<marcoagpinto> NetBSD 5.0 has "yes" in all columns
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> what is a NetBSD?
<mgedmin> but "formatting optical disks is not supported yet"
<mgedmin> NetBSD is an OS, very much like Linux, except less popular
<mgedmin> more oriented to servers than desktops
<marcoagpinto> ahhhhhhhh
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> when I bought my SSD drive for the 14'' laptop two years ago or so I thought it would become very fast for Windows and Ubuntu... but the computer manufacturers are still shipping SATA2 :((((((
<marcoagpinto> so, it can only read up to 300 MB/sec and not 600
<mgedmin> I thought the primary advantage of SSDs was low seek latency (0 vs 10ms), not throughput?  my first SSD only did 100 MB/s (compared to the 40 MB/s HDD I had before), but it made my old laptop feel brand new at the time
<marcoagpinto> mgedmin: I know SSD is a lot faster than conventional HDD :) but I thought I had a SATA3 interface in the laptop
<marcoagpinto> I was shocked when it said "sata2"
<mgedmin> my current SSD does 1138.67 MB/sec according to hdparm -t -T /dev/nvme0n1, and I'm not sure if I believe it, or if hardware really has progressed that far
<mgedmin> there's a "HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device" just before the result which doesn't make me trust hdparm
<marcoagpinto> mgedmin: NVMe does 2,5 GB/sec I believe
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> at least the SAMSUNG ones I read about
<marcoagpinto> https://www.samsung.com/us/computing/memory-storage/solid-state-drives/ssd-970-pro-nvme-m2-512gb-mz-v7p512bw/
<marcoagpinto> "3,500MB/s Seq. Read"
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> it would boot my OS in one second!
<lordcirth> Optane is the fastest of all, though the price matches.
<lordcirth> We have some 1.5TB Optane NVMe for Ceph metadata & journals. It's good stuff.
<mgedmin> modern software is amazing at taking all the speed advances hardware has made over the years and making it slow again
<lordcirth> "software gets slower faster than hardware gets faster" :P
<marcoagpinto> lordcirth: What a good sentence to say in my exam :)
<marcoagpinto> ohhhhhhhhh... the prices dropped a lot
<marcoagpinto> $150 for that SAMSUNG drive (512 GB)
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto I will get a SanDisk USB 3.0 drive.
<marcoagpinto> EoflaOE: Why not a T5 SAMSUNG one?
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto: Well, my local store doesn't have the T5 Samsung flash drive.
<marcoagpinto> ohhhhhh
<marcoagpinto> order from Amazon
<marcoagpinto> :)
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto: I would, but because I live in Syria (which still has a sanction to now), and don't have a credit card, I have no option.
<marcoagpinto> ohhhhhhh
<marcoagpinto> I thought you lived in Europe
<EoflaOE> OK marcoagpinto. I will look at its picture.
<EoflaOE> Well, it's an SSD, but nice look.
<marcoagpinto> yes, it is an SSD
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I will probably buy it next year
<marcoagpinto> On Christmas I no longer need to buy a new mobile phone since a software update gave ~4 GB more free storage in it
<marcoagpinto> I had less than 1 GB of storage free
<marcoagpinto> my guess is that the Android update created temporary files and only now they were deleted
<EoflaOE> Nice. To Android 10.0?
<marcoagpinto> no
<marcoagpinto> years ago, from 6 to 7
<marcoagpinto> :)
<EoflaOE> So good. I am planning to buy the next Android tablet, this time, from Samsung.
<marcoagpinto> my parents have Samsung, I only use Sony
<EoflaOE> OK.
<EoflaOE> When I was Grade 4 in 2014, the school gave ever student a cheap Chinese tablet, XTouch F81: https://whatismyphone.com/vendors/xtouch/f81 Their website seems to be down.
<EoflaOE> every*
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I am not good at Android :)
<marcoagpinto> I can't make many basic things in it
<EoflaOE> OK. Guess what I changed in my blog.
<tomreyn> !-sysrq
<ubot5> sysrq aliases: reisub - added by ompaul on 2008-09-12 20:29:51 - last edited by rww on 2016-02-16 19:59:18
<tomreyn> !sysrq is <reply> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, S, U and B. For an explanation, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<tomreyn> !printk
<ubot5> If your !tty is full of error messages, you can raise the kernel logging daemons' log level above the default of 4 (KERN_WARNING), e.g. by running "echo 7 | sudo tee -a /proc/sys/kernel/printk". More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelDebuggingTricks#printk_is_your_friend
<tomreyn> !-printk
<ubot5> printk has no aliases - added by Unit193 on 2019-09-23 00:41:31
<tomreyn> !printk is <reply> If your !tty is flooded with error messages, you can limit the kernel logging daemons' log level below the default of 4 (KERN_WARNING), e.g. by running "echo 3 | sudo tee -a /proc/sys/kernel/printk". More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelDebuggingTricks#printk_is_your_friend and syslog(2)
<tomreyn> the diffs there are mostly this: sysrq: suggested pressing all of REISUB when only SUB works (due to the limiter that was introduced years ago to prevent physical attacks). printk: was previously wrong (my mistake), suggested raising the printk when it should be lowered.
<tomreyn> https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/admin-guide/sysrq.rst would be the 'official' (but not necessarily newbie friendly) sysrq manual and /etc/sysctl.d/10-magic-sysrq.conf defines the restrictions of which keys are supported on ubuntu systems.
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-10-04
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<akemhp> Hey lotuspsychje.
<lotuspsychje> hey akemhp
<akemhp> What you up to?
<lotuspsychje> im setting up my old packard bell with lubuntu for a second hand sale
<akemhp> Cool :)
<akemhp> I should try lubuntu.
<sarnold> I'm out of ideas on beatleboy07's masked -.mount unit -- and time to bail -- here's hoping one of you folks have seen this one before :)
<lotuspsychje> im puzzled on it aswell
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<marcoagpinto> Hello!
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto!!!
<lotuspsychje> !19.10
<ubot5> Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) will be the 31st release of Ubuntu, scheduled for October 2019 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be supported for nine months. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<lotuspsychje> finally some action soon
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<marcoagpinto> Hello EoflaOE and BluesKaj!
<EoflaOE> Hello marcoagpinto
<EoflaOE> How are you?
<EoflaOE> And hello BluesKaj
<marcoagpinto> I am tired... I got up at 4am and was trying to nap a bit, and you?
<BluesKaj> hi marcoagpinto, EoflaOE
<EoflaOE> I am fine marcoagpinto
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-driver-435 bionic
<ubot5> Package nvidia-driver-435 does not exist in bionic
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-graphics-drivers-435 bionic
<ubot5> Package nvidia-graphics-drivers-435 does not exist in bionic
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-10-05
<sarnold> tomreyn: what's the /bin/true in there for? :)
<sarnold> tomreyn: .. and why's that output from n* missing the apt update output? :)
<OerHeks> :-)
<tomreyn> sarnold: the bin/true is so that the sudo password is cached early on
<sarnold> tomreyn: ahhh
<tomreyn> sarnold: "apt update" output starts after this line: "Pinned packages:"
<tomreyn> actually no, you're right, it's missing
<sarnold> hmm. i'm accustomed to seeing Hit: and Ign: lines.. a few hundred of hem
<sarnold> well okay 48 now..
<sarnold> but 0 doesn't feel right :)
<tomreyn> yes, my bad, i need sleep.
<tomreyn> sudo apt-get -qqy update
<tomreyn> is the command running there
<tomreyn> -qq as in super quiet
<tomreyn> talk to you later!
<sarnold> ahhhhhhhhh
<sarnold> gnight tomreyn
<sarnold> (I have to wonder if the -qq is hiding something important here :)
<OerHeks> odd, so this is a multi arch machine, if i understand his 1st post right?
<sarnold> I never understood where that :i386 came from
<OerHeks> yes, that made it confusing
<OerHeks> libglib2.0-dev and libpulse-dev bite ?
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<akemhp> Hello Ubuntus' world ;)
<akemhp> Time for some coffee.
<OerHeks> !find coffee
<ubot5> Found: coffeescript, coffeescript-doc, latex-coffee-stains, libjs-coffeescript, node-coffeeify, node-grunt-contrib-coffee, node-gulp-coffee, ruby-coffee-rails, ruby-coffee-script, ruby-coffee-script-source (and 394 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=coffee&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<OerHeks> go wild
<akemhp> Cool, i'll take the ruby flavor ;)
<akemhp> I can sort my youtube subscription alphabeticly, there should be some small arrow in the corner but it's not there :( anyone experienced that?
<ducasse> good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-10-06
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> noticed a few bugs on -31 passby in -announce
<lotuspsychje> bug #1846857
<ubot5> bug 1846857 in linux (Ubuntu) "After upgrading to kernel 5.0.0-31-generic:amd64, click with one finger and drag with the other doesn't work on the touchpad." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1846857
<OerHeks> i had some troubles getting bt headphone back to work, 5.0.0-31
<lotuspsychje> to keep an eye on
<OerHeks> Confucius: if you have no backup of your important data, it is not important
<tomreyn> that's confusing!
<OerHeks> Facebook: what do you mean with your data?
<tomreyn> they should definitely send clarification requests by e-mail when user data doesn't match the profiling algorithms
<tomreyn> help us better understand you and gain a chance to win one of these new apple ipods!
<OerHeks> yeah, breaking iboot
<lotuspsychje> lol
<tomreyn> i've heard so many stories of people who ran into data loss scenarios during "I was at final stages of writing my thesis". maybe that's why i never did it.
 * lotuspsychje likes data loss and recover it with photorec :p
 * tomreyn likes backups
<lotuspsychje> you get even more data back then you needed
<tomreyn> i bet that's how facebook does it, too, then
<lotuspsychje> haha
<lotuspsychje> i wonder how many worms are crawling on FB data centers
<lotuspsychje> double windows open
<tomreyn> book worms?
<lotuspsychje> roflol
<lotuspsychje> facebookworm.com :p
<lotuspsychje> you found a new biz tomreyn
<tomreyn> this sounds like an SEO company
<lotuspsychje> ]heh
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 bionic
<ubot5> linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.0.31.88 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<tomreyn> ah i missed this
<lotuspsychje> saw it passby on my system tomreyn, but im still on 5.3
<lotuspsychje> hence the flicker bug :p
<tomreyn> you have flicker bugs on 5.3 but not on 5.0?
<lotuspsychje> the other way around
<lotuspsychje> 5.0 flickers
<tomreyn> yes that's what i thought how it was
<lotuspsychje> i still got your workaround, but im gonna wait till the 5.0 series passby
<lotuspsychje> see what 19.10 release brings us
<tomreyn> maybe you meant s/hence/due to/
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: with this laptop, im going on early 20.04 devel too so
<tomreyn> you seem to enjoy breakage ;)
<lotuspsychje> my nuc will stay business LTS :p
<lotuspsychje> laptop can taste a lil pre-lts :p
<tomreyn> the little bit that half a year is.
<lotuspsychje> i like helping the lts releases
<tomreyn> but if 19.10 is stable enough and there's no major changes towards 20.04 planned i guess it can be fine
<tomreyn> i like the way you're thinking there
<lotuspsychje> also i like the progress till final
<ducasse> good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lotuspsychje> !isitoutyet
<ubot5> It's out! Announcement at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2019-April/000243.html - Release Notes: https://ubottu.com/y/Dingo
<lotuspsychje> !isitoutyet is <reply> Not yet!
<jeremy31> We sell no wine before its time
<lotuspsychje> lol
 * lotuspsychje drinks LTS wine
<tomreyn> hmm, 18.04, that's a good year and month
<lotuspsychje> lol
<TJ-> I despair of users not reporting vital info when complaining things are broken!
<tomreyn> yes, that doesn't make things easier ;)
<TJ-> tomreyn: sometimes I also think we're being wound up
<tomreyn> TJ-: certainly. but i try not too hard to tell those situations apart.
<tomreyn> TJ-: unrelated to this, there was someone in #ubuntu a few days ago who had trouble with some not so old toshiba laptop, where the internal keyboard and touchpad would not work at all, and the system also froze during early boot unless we worked around with some boot parameters
<tomreyn> this was about the worst user experience i've seen lately.
<tomreyn> we didn't really get it fixed. they said they tried several ubuntu releases, none of them worked with the internal keyboard. but windows works out of the box.
<tomreyn> i didn't really know how to diagnose thois, though.
<TJ-> tomreyn: was that the user trying all sorts of i8042. options?
<tomreyn> yes, but not only
<tomreyn> i'm trying to find something on the logs, but it's difficult...
<tomreyn> * irc logs
<TJ-> I think I still have the links from when I was in-channel
<tomreyn> he posted a good summary at some point when you weren't around, though
<TJ-> Gusj ?
<tomreyn> hmm, food first, i'll ping you about it later if i may and can find it on my logs
<tomreyn> hmm yes i think so
<TJ-> Where I got to with Gusj was suspecting the fnfxd package/service and suggested its service be masked
<tomreyn> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rTtFm6rs6v/
<TJ-> yes, that's the one
<tomreyn> hmm i don't remember anything about this 'fnfxd' service, other than it was mentioned at some point, yes. bbl.
<TJ-> here's my log http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bkQfPXWfJ6/
<tomreyn> TJ-: is this UTC?
<tomreyn> (i'm back actually)
<TJ-> not sure; it's weechat, let me see what time it thinks it is now :)
<TJ-> UTC+1 a.k.a. BST
<tomreyn> i can check how it corresponds to mine, should have the same logged
<tomreyn> ah thanks
<tomreyn> so Gusj was seeking support on 3 occasions
<tomreyn> your chat is from the first occasion
<TJ-> It's quite an old system so if there are generic model problems we'd likely have heard of, or found, them by now "DMI: TOSHIBA Satellite C55-A/Portable PC, BIOS 1.40 04/28/2014"
<tomreyn> oh right that's actually older than i had remembered
<tomreyn> so you think it's more likely a hardware issue? but why would it then work on windows, assuming this statement was true.
<TJ-> Well there are a LOT of PCI BAR allocation failures for the 00:1c.* devices, which as far as I recall is a bridge chip, and the ACPI errors with "LPCB" refer to the 'south-bridge' I/O controller's Low Pin Count Bus - commonly used to connected the serial UARTs for keyboard etc.
<TJ-> I did suggest they try acpi_osi workaround but don't know if they did. I gave the URL
<TJ-> kernel log showing the PC BAR issues around line 408 at http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5y2bBgCyqX/
<TJ-> I wouldn't be surprised to find a BIOS/firmware option has changed to cause this
<tomreyn> that's how i understood the LPCB, too. i think Gusj did try acpi_osi, yes.
<tomreyn> right, a bad BIOS configuration was something i was wondering about, too
<tomreyn> TJ-: i finally got my log done ;) if you're still interested (don't bother if not): http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Xbp2MNR3R7/
<tomreyn> i grep'ed for Gusj|tomreyn  then removed all irrelevant lines, so chats between Gusj and me should be complete, but those between Gusj and others may not be.
<tomreyn> time zone is CEST (UTC+2)
<TJ-> tomreyn: this thread reports the same problem across multiple Satellite models inc. C55 over several years affecting Windows too, and gives a method for what sounds like a power-off 10-second NVRAM clear procedure:  https://forums.tomsguide.com/threads/toshiba-satellite-keyboard-and-touchpad-dont-work.257867/
<tomreyn> TJ-: nice find! i'll pass it on to Gusj in case they'll be around again
<tomreyn> i left a message with Gusj via memoserv. Most people miss those, but maybe it'll work this time.
